# NP (( NOW PLAYING ))



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Before I was hired as a real developer I designed a ton of band sites.

A very popular thread back then (when I was cool) was to specify what you were currently listening to. I'm sure many people here do not constantly listen to music, some of us do.

This is the NP thread.

Example:

[ SONG ] - [ ARTIST ] - [ ALBUM *Optional*] - [ WEBSITE *Optional* ]

*
NP. 'Borders and Shading' - In Flames - Soundtrack To Your Escape*
http://www.inflames.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

good post

song- Love On Display-artist- Brother Ali-album- Champion EP

http://www.rhymesayers.com

for those who don't know, EP means extended play, its like a shorter version of a full length album. Ep's are usually 10 songs at most & usually 5 songs at least, but not long enough to be an LP( Long Play) aka Full Length Album. Many rap artists release these in between albums just to keep the fans happy. [/b]


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

song- Watermelon-artist- Common-album- Resurrection

http://www.okayplayer.com


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

-moneen- start angry...end mad- are we really happy with who we are?(album)
http://www.moneen.com (canadians rule)

-northstar- for members only - pollyanna (album)
http://www.northstarrock.com


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Nylon Beat* - *Hei D.J.* (the song) - *Extreme* (the album)

Nylon Beat is - or was, as since they released their last album they broke up this spring - a Finnish girl pop duo and Jonna & Erin definitely belong to the group of my favourite artists.

http://www.mediamusiikki.fi/nylonbeat/


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

ALBUM: Pearl Jam - Ten


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

SONG (video): Sunny Day Real Estate -- Guitar and Video Games... From album "How it Feels to Be Something On", one of THE most treasured in my collection.

Watch video! 

http://launch.yahoo.com/artist/default.asp?artistID=1026122


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

good topic,on a website i visit this question is asked everyday,usually by me

anyway im listening to tim hardin,and also the unmastered album leak of elliott smiths last album before he committed suicide..
for any elliott smith fans you get get it from 'soulseek' and its called 'from a basement on a hill'


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

artist- NWA- song- STRAIGHT OUTTA COMPTON- Album- ********


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

New Millennium Cyanide Christ - *Messuggah* - Chaosphere
http://www.meshuggah.net


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the black keys,rubber factory


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

remember this band from the 80's ,this is the new album for 2004 very mellow,jazzy,with tinges of burt baccharach


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Kaipaan sua niin* (song) - *Gimmel* (group) - *Pisaroita ja kyyneleit?* (album)

The famous PopstarsTM contest winner of Finland, three girl pop group. Wonderful music if wanna feel happy without any trace of sad mood - though maybe not for you, if you don't like typical mainstream hit pop. Check this out and go download as MP3 cuz I have already bought the original brand new cd today. :wink:

http://www.gimmel.fi/


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

City of Angels- Red Hot Chili Peppers










"It's hard to believe that there's nobody out there
It's hard believe that I'm all alone
At least I have heard of the city
She loves me
As lonely as I am
Together we cry"

-Grant with an "R"


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

song- Hey Joe-artist- Jimi Hendrix-


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

H - *TOOL* - ?nima

http://www.toolband.com/


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Michael Jackson -- Bad


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

song- Fortified Live- artist- Talib Kweli, Mos Def, & Mr. Man- album- Rawkus Records Presents Soundbombing


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Natalie Merchant -- Motherland


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Dude that's funny JasonFar I've been listening to Pearl Jam's Ten nonstop for the last three days. I feel like I'm 12 all over again (hadn't heard the album in ten years!)

I only got into them in hte first place b/c I had a brother named Jeremy so I was like "whoa they made a song about him!" but then I heard Evenflow and eventually everything else on Ten and I was hooked.

I bought a used copy of "no code" yesterday but haven't really listened to it yet...I want Vs. again....bad...Rearviewmirror is my favorite song on there.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Also "Under the Bridge" rocks

And SoulBrotha...now I want to listen to some Hendrix...I need the album wiht 1983 on it...that's an awesome song...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

"Heaven's Gonna Burn Your Eyes"-Thievery Corporation-The Richest Man in Babylon


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

quick interjection:

*love* your signature RevSarah. :lol: :lol:

ummm...i was listening to John Mayer wide a$$ open a while ago :!:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Person3,

Heheh, that's funny. Ten is really a great album, isn't it? Funny about Jeremy, too. Actually, as far as familial similarities, "Even Flow" is pretty much my father in a nutshell... Seems like almost all the lyrics are written poingantly just about him. A great song, again. My favorite on the disc is probably the opener though, "One"... what a great tune that is, musically and lyrically.

NP: Modest Mouse -- Good News for People Who Love Bad News


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Been listening to No Other, an album by Gene Clark I recently heard for the first time and I was blown away. Clark was one of the many songwriters who made up The Byrds back in the 60s, but left early to venture on a solo career. He did nothing commercially successful, but this album is a classic nonetheless and it's now getting the recognition it deserves from music critics. Shame he didn't live to see it though.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

song- a favor house atlantic/artist- coheed and cambria/album- in keeping secrets of silent earth:3

** ive been listening to this album non-stop since i got it.. these guys remind me of rush which is cool. the lyrics are really profound and the music doesnt follow any set order so it always keeps you guessing. solid riffs. great vocals.

videos-
http://launch.yahoo.com/artist/default.asp?artistID=1099394

official site-
http://coheedandcambria.com/home/


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

song- a favor house atlantic/artist- coheed and cambria/album- in keeping secrets of silent earth:3

** ive been listening to this album non-stop since i got it.. these guys remind me of rush which is cool. the lyrics are really profound and the music doesnt follow any set order so it always keeps you guessing. solid riffs. great vocals.

videos-
http://launch.yahoo.com/artist/default.asp?artistID=1099394

official site-
http://coheedandcambria.com/home/


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

artist- Grafh- song- Damage Is Done- album- The Oracle Mixtape


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

artist- Grafh- song- Damage Is Done- album- The Oracle Mixtape


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

artist- Non Prophets- song- Tolerance Level-album- Hope


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

artist- Non Prophets- song- Tolerance Level-album- Hope


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

i didn't know that you liked Jill Scott JC, now thats a surprise. How is that album by the way????

Who else do you like?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

i didn't know that you liked Jill Scott JC, now thats a surprise. How is that album by the way????

Who else do you like?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

im currently listening to










For me its the album of the year so far..

the legend still got it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

im currently listening to










For me its the album of the year so far..

the legend still got it!


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Listened to many an album on my day off today:

Sunny Day Real Estate -- The Rising Tide 









Live -- The Distance to Here 









Modest Mouse -- Good News For People Who Love Bad News









Modest Mouse -- The Moon and Antarctica









David Bowie -- Space Oddity









The Coral


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Listened to many an album on my day off today:

Sunny Day Real Estate -- The Rising Tide 









Live -- The Distance to Here 









Modest Mouse -- Good News For People Who Love Bad News









Modest Mouse -- The Moon and Antarctica









David Bowie -- Space Oddity









The Coral


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sing Now!* (song) - *Scatman John*; i.e. *John Larkin* (artist) - *Scatman's World*

I love John Larkin's "scat dance music", his happy lyrics and melodies diminish my hidden anxiety always!


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sing Now!* (song) - *Scatman John*; i.e. *John Larkin* (artist) - *Scatman's World*

I love John Larkin's "scat dance music", his happy lyrics and melodies diminish my hidden anxiety always!


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Ninnu,

Did he sing that song...... "I'm a scatman! Bee, baba bodo bo" or something like that? Heheh.... I remember that song from many years ago! Isn't it like an old white guy rapping? Lol.

 :twisted:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Ninnu,

Did he sing that song...... "I'm a scatman! Bee, baba bodo bo" or something like that? Heheh.... I remember that song from many years ago! Isn't it like an old white guy rapping? Lol.

 :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

^ I know what song your talking about & im gonna have to say that it was pretty close to the embodiment of the anti christ.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

^ I know what song your talking about & im gonna have to say that it was pretty close to the embodiment of the anti christ.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> i didn't know that you liked Jill Scott JC, now thats a surprise. How is that album by the way????
> 
> Who else do you like?


i like all types of music,i mainly like rock n roll though,but love alot of acoustic stuff aswell

nick drake
the jam
arthur lees love
janis joplin
doves
embrace
john martyn
clash
les fleur de lys
neil young
pavement
gil scott heron
tim hardin
the stands

the list goes on

but the debut jill scott album is much better in my oppinion...ive just listened to the new joss stone album,thats not bad,not shure if shes hit the usa yet


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> i didn't know that you liked Jill Scott JC, now thats a surprise. How is that album by the way????
> 
> Who else do you like?


i like all types of music,i mainly like rock n roll though,but love alot of acoustic stuff aswell

nick drake
the jam
arthur lees love
janis joplin
doves
embrace
john martyn
clash
les fleur de lys
neil young
pavement
gil scott heron
tim hardin
the stands

the list goes on

but the debut jill scott album is much better in my oppinion...ive just listened to the new joss stone album,thats not bad,not shure if shes hit the usa yet


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i didnt think the coral were known in america...if you like the coral check out a band called 'the stands' fantastic album


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i didnt think the coral were known in america...if you like the coral check out a band called 'the stands' fantastic album


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

im currently listening to










very good album


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

im currently listening to










very good album


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

great pick clover! we need more heavy music in this mutha. looks like the girls are here to kick everyones ass. :twisted:










song-EDGECRUSHER/ band-FEAR FACTORY/ album-OBSOLETE

**this song is LETHAL but the entire cd is so fricken amazing i cannot tell you. epic hardcore ballads of bone crushing speed metal. i know every lyric by heart.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

great pick clover! we need more heavy music in this mutha. looks like the girls are here to kick everyones ass. :twisted:










song-EDGECRUSHER/ band-FEAR FACTORY/ album-OBSOLETE

**this song is LETHAL but the entire cd is so fricken amazing i cannot tell you. epic hardcore ballads of bone crushing speed metal. i know every lyric by heart.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm on a 90's kick, baybee!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm on a 90's kick, baybee!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

and also, for my swedish-electronic listening pleasure:










They're good if you like industrial/electronic stuff with a Kraftwerk inspired sound.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

and also, for my swedish-electronic listening pleasure:










They're good if you like industrial/electronic stuff with a Kraftwerk inspired sound.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Nigel Kennedy (and the Berlin Philharmonic) -- vivaldi


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Nigel Kennedy (and the Berlin Philharmonic) -- vivaldi


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

currently listening to










Non Prophets- Hope

Ive realized alot of people who listen to Punk & Indie Rock like them.

lyrics to the song The Cure

Don't deny that sick feeling in your stomach you can't run from it
let it guide you into high view and move beyond the summit
from peeks to valleys speed through alleys if it's done quick
you'll have time to find the caves where the days are never sunlit

find the scriptures made by a society of blind men
who suggest the best direction's where you most likely will find them..
dead set on checkmates embracing a chess set
when bedspreads get wet they're left with the scent of death threats

in 7 seconds I'll become undone, I'm breaking through
if you're around by the time I reach number one I'm taking you
You're not the traveling type? Then hide your baggage better
before you die a normal death and write the average letter

about your internal furnace
and how life's a sexually transmitted disease that you contracted from her kiss
when a boy writes off the world it's done with sloppy misspelled words if
a girl writes off the world it's done in cursive

I'm searching for the cure
this is a sickness
can you hear me, love?

I kick dirt for what it's worth listening to the birds chirp
the same cryptic speech that the breeze speaks and sea repeats
recognizing the cycles with every passing day
writing full demands in the sand with my toe til crashing waves washed it away

I watch what I say now but I hate it
trying to make my mark, afraid of the dark nature of vague statements
that plague vacant parking lots where shopping carts go uncollected
that sick feeling in my stomach start to leave my heart and soul infected

I won't accept it. I do my best to reject patterns til it hurts
every second making bad turns for the worse
she's getting further away I can feel it in the way my bones ache
The ocean sealed it's lips, now the waves won't break

The secrets it won't say has got us trying to break codes in churches
and lately I've been hating its soul purpose
when a boy writes off the world it's done with sloppy misspelled words if
a girl writes off the world it's done in cursive

I'm searching for the cure
this is a sickness
can you hear me, love?

Now I look for air pockets to pick, walk with a stick, start picking locks with it
opening up heart-shaped lockets with little arguments
the tawdry trinkets start to split and contradict
those who say one thing but think the opposite

I bit the dust tongue kissing documents in a smoke stack
faith is harder to swallow than pride it, turns our throats black
I want my home back. I know that's not an available option
it's the way that I'm walking in between a cradle and coffin

that makes me pace myself. if half the battle is done right
the other half won't take my health while jacking my shadow's sunlight
to crack it open and find the space between my breaths are desolate
life is just a lie with an "f" in it and death is definite

But after I scratched the surface
I never saw the calm before the storm act so nervous
when a boy writes off the world it's done with sloppy misspelled words if
a girl writes off the world it's done in cursive

I'm searching for her
Can you hear me, love?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

currently listening to










Non Prophets- Hope

Ive realized alot of people who listen to Punk & Indie Rock like them.

lyrics to the song The Cure

Don't deny that sick feeling in your stomach you can't run from it
let it guide you into high view and move beyond the summit
from peeks to valleys speed through alleys if it's done quick
you'll have time to find the caves where the days are never sunlit

find the scriptures made by a society of blind men
who suggest the best direction's where you most likely will find them..
dead set on checkmates embracing a chess set
when bedspreads get wet they're left with the scent of death threats

in 7 seconds I'll become undone, I'm breaking through
if you're around by the time I reach number one I'm taking you
You're not the traveling type? Then hide your baggage better
before you die a normal death and write the average letter

about your internal furnace
and how life's a sexually transmitted disease that you contracted from her kiss
when a boy writes off the world it's done with sloppy misspelled words if
a girl writes off the world it's done in cursive

I'm searching for the cure
this is a sickness
can you hear me, love?

I kick dirt for what it's worth listening to the birds chirp
the same cryptic speech that the breeze speaks and sea repeats
recognizing the cycles with every passing day
writing full demands in the sand with my toe til crashing waves washed it away

I watch what I say now but I hate it
trying to make my mark, afraid of the dark nature of vague statements
that plague vacant parking lots where shopping carts go uncollected
that sick feeling in my stomach start to leave my heart and soul infected

I won't accept it. I do my best to reject patterns til it hurts
every second making bad turns for the worse
she's getting further away I can feel it in the way my bones ache
The ocean sealed it's lips, now the waves won't break

The secrets it won't say has got us trying to break codes in churches
and lately I've been hating its soul purpose
when a boy writes off the world it's done with sloppy misspelled words if
a girl writes off the world it's done in cursive

I'm searching for the cure
this is a sickness
can you hear me, love?

Now I look for air pockets to pick, walk with a stick, start picking locks with it
opening up heart-shaped lockets with little arguments
the tawdry trinkets start to split and contradict
those who say one thing but think the opposite

I bit the dust tongue kissing documents in a smoke stack
faith is harder to swallow than pride it, turns our throats black
I want my home back. I know that's not an available option
it's the way that I'm walking in between a cradle and coffin

that makes me pace myself. if half the battle is done right
the other half won't take my health while jacking my shadow's sunlight
to crack it open and find the space between my breaths are desolate
life is just a lie with an "f" in it and death is definite

But after I scratched the surface
I never saw the calm before the storm act so nervous
when a boy writes off the world it's done with sloppy misspelled words if
a girl writes off the world it's done in cursive

I'm searching for her
Can you hear me, love?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

"Living Sacrifice" - SOULFLY - Prophecy
http://www.soulfly.com/

Edit: needless to say I'm surprised sleepingbeauty likes NuMetal.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

"Living Sacrifice" - SOULFLY - Prophecy
http://www.soulfly.com/

Edit: needless to say I'm surprised sleepingbeauty likes NuMetal.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hmm.. dont know nothing about 'nu' metal. but ive been listening to thrash since i was first introduced to sepultura's skitzofrenia way back in 87.. caveman days. my X was really heavy into thrash. he had 12 guitars, 3 7 stings, a five string ibanez bass (which i now own)he spent thousands and thousands of dollars on 'toys' all geared toward his passion for obnoxious in your face thrash. his favorite toy by far was his dime slime which he got signed by dimebagg in person. before he went totally nuts he jammed with some big name pros like kerry king, max cavalerra, amir dekkrah, and dino cazarras. i used to have pics of them all over my house but i gave all that to his dad when we broke up. the first day i met my x back in 98, he was wearing a t shirt with RATAMAHATA handwritten on the front. it was love at first sight!!

favorite albums by sepultura are ARISE-91 (amazing cover art), CHAOS AD-93, but my favorite one by far is ROOTS which came out in 96. a year i wont ever forget. lost my virginity to this album.










artist-sepultura/song-ratamahata or roots bloody roots/album-ROOTS


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hmm.. dont know nothing about 'nu' metal. but ive been listening to thrash since i was first introduced to sepultura's skitzofrenia way back in 87.. caveman days. my X was really heavy into thrash. he had 12 guitars, 3 7 stings, a five string ibanez bass (which i now own)he spent thousands and thousands of dollars on 'toys' all geared toward his passion for obnoxious in your face thrash. his favorite toy by far was his dime slime which he got signed by dimebagg in person. before he went totally nuts he jammed with some big name pros like kerry king, max cavalerra, amir dekkrah, and dino cazarras. i used to have pics of them all over my house but i gave all that to his dad when we broke up. the first day i met my x back in 98, he was wearing a t shirt with RATAMAHATA handwritten on the front. it was love at first sight!!

favorite albums by sepultura are ARISE-91 (amazing cover art), CHAOS AD-93, but my favorite one by far is ROOTS which came out in 96. a year i wont ever forget. lost my virginity to this album.










artist-sepultura/song-ratamahata or roots bloody roots/album-ROOTS


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Artist- Atmosphere-Album- The Lucy Ford Lp-Song- Party For The Right


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Artist- Atmosphere-Album- The Lucy Ford Lp-Song- Party For The Right


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

sleepingbeauty...

i have seen coheed 5 or 6 times i think... one of my favorite bands...
they just finished writing the next album...

roots is ridiculously good (my favorite sepultura album)

also thrice is my favorite, every time i die...

revelation, the new dilinger escape plan is ridiculous. it comes out this month. also, a band called mastodon is good. some ppl hate them, its about mythical stuff. theyre not nordic, but ya know...

also, northstar northstar northstar northstar one of the best bands out there.


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

sleepingbeauty...

i have seen coheed 5 or 6 times i think... one of my favorite bands...
they just finished writing the next album...

roots is ridiculously good (my favorite sepultura album)

also thrice is my favorite, every time i die...

revelation, the new dilinger escape plan is ridiculous. it comes out this month. also, a band called mastodon is good. some ppl hate them, its about mythical stuff. theyre not nordic, but ya know...

also, northstar northstar northstar northstar one of the best bands out there.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

b!tch!!!! :evil: dang i totally envy you i would love it if coheed came here. that would be the sh1t. thats the crappy thing about hawaii. no one wants to come here to play cause its overseas.

but yea roots is the shizznit. to me.. its GROUNDBREAKING. its not easy to mix native and thrash.. but they did it with ease. it came out sounding like nothing ive ever heard. i hope its a jonera that continues and native hardcore takes over the music scene. that would be sweet. just cause they fell apart doesnt mean that their legacy cant continue.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

b!tch!!!! :evil: dang i totally envy you i would love it if coheed came here. that would be the sh1t. thats the crappy thing about hawaii. no one wants to come here to play cause its overseas.

but yea roots is the shizznit. to me.. its GROUNDBREAKING. its not easy to mix native and thrash.. but they did it with ease. it came out sounding like nothing ive ever heard. i hope its a jonera that continues and native hardcore takes over the music scene. that would be sweet. just cause they fell apart doesnt mean that their legacy cant continue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

im currently listening to










Sage Francis- Personal Journals

i think alot of people here, could relate to this album

but than again what do i know?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

im currently listening to










Sage Francis- Personal Journals

i think alot of people here, could relate to this album

but than again what do i know?


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

yeah, youre screwed my dear... no tours ever go to hawaii. you have to be relatively huge to make it across the sea.

its really sad because there are so many fans that never get to see their bands. but coheed will just get bigger and bigger and soon will make it to your island.

you know of the comic book? you can order at their website.

is it ambush? number 13 = my favorite sepultura song

anyway, scrape up some money and leave your music-industry-forsaken island....


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

yeah, youre screwed my dear... no tours ever go to hawaii. you have to be relatively huge to make it across the sea.

its really sad because there are so many fans that never get to see their bands. but coheed will just get bigger and bigger and soon will make it to your island.

you know of the comic book? you can order at their website.

is it ambush? number 13 = my favorite sepultura song

anyway, scrape up some money and leave your music-industry-forsaken island....


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

the drum kick in the middle of roots bloody roots makes me want to sh1t my pants its that good.

hey i found the video online! CHERRYYYYY! :twisted:

http://www.mcm.net/folder/index.php/3048/#clip


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

the drum kick in the middle of roots bloody roots makes me want to sh1t my pants its that good.

hey i found the video online! CHERRYYYYY! :twisted:

http://www.mcm.net/folder/index.php/3048/#clip


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Ghosts -- Sleeping at Last


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Ghosts -- Sleeping at Last


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Atmosphere- God Loves Ugly

&










Jay Z- Blueprint


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Atmosphere- God Loves Ugly

&










Jay Z- Blueprint


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Oasis - Definitely Maybe


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Oasis - Definitely Maybe


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Well there's only one album I'll be listening to for the foreseeable future. The legendary lost masterpiece 'Smile' by Beach Boy Brian Wilson was finally released today 37 years after he first composed it. It's not as good as those fortunate to have heard it have made out over the years. It's BETTER. It's quite clear to hear now why it got shelved back in the 60s...cause it was way too far ahead for its time. The record company wouldnt take a risk on anything uncommercial as the Beach Boys' popularity was waning due to the influx of loud rock hippy acts like The Grateful Dead and Hendrix. They had too much of a clean cut image for the hippy kids, but the irony is now more apparent than ever that Smile was much more avant garde and psychedelic than anything Hendrix or anyone of that ilk had to offer. Brian wrote this in response to the far out stuff the Beatles were doing on Revolver and Sgt Peppers...he was insanely obsessed that he had to match them. Well, this is WAY more revolutionary than anything the Beatles ever did...pretty much more revolutionary than anything in popular music preceding it. It is incredible.










g


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Well there's only one album I'll be listening to for the foreseeable future. The legendary lost masterpiece 'Smile' by Beach Boy Brian Wilson was finally released today 37 years after he first composed it. It's not as good as those fortunate to have heard it have made out over the years. It's BETTER. It's quite clear to hear now why it got shelved back in the 60s...cause it was way too far ahead for its time. The record company wouldnt take a risk on anything uncommercial as the Beach Boys' popularity was waning due to the influx of loud rock hippy acts like The Grateful Dead and Hendrix. They had too much of a clean cut image for the hippy kids, but the irony is now more apparent than ever that Smile was much more avant garde and psychedelic than anything Hendrix or anyone of that ilk had to offer. Brian wrote this in response to the far out stuff the Beatles were doing on Revolver and Sgt Peppers...he was insanely obsessed that he had to match them. Well, this is WAY more revolutionary than anything the Beatles ever did...pretty much more revolutionary than anything in popular music preceding it. It is incredible.










g


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Gavin,

I'll definitely have to check that album out now...

Might I ask, if you've heard it, what you think of Interpol's Antics?

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Gavin,

I'll definitely have to check that album out now...

Might I ask, if you've heard it, what you think of Interpol's Antics?

~Jason


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Jason, I think Antics is a pretty cool album. There's a lot of late 70s early 80s influences in there, Joy Division particularly, but it's powerful enough to sound up to date. The singer's voice reminds me of Frank Black from the Pixies. The basslines especially kick arse.
I went to see them play a couple of years ago when their last album was out (which i havent heard much) and from what I remember they were very loud and very static onstage, looking very cool.

enjoy 'Smile',

cheers
Gav


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Jason, I think Antics is a pretty cool album. There's a lot of late 70s early 80s influences in there, Joy Division particularly, but it's powerful enough to sound up to date. The singer's voice reminds me of Frank Black from the Pixies. The basslines especially kick arse.
I went to see them play a couple of years ago when their last album was out (which i havent heard much) and from what I remember they were very loud and very static onstage, looking very cool.

enjoy 'Smile',

cheers
Gav


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

im currently listenin to










Jim Jones- On My Way To Church










Purple City- The Price Is Right Mixtape










Common- Like Water For Chocolate


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

im currently listenin to










Jim Jones- On My Way To Church










Purple City- The Price Is Right Mixtape










Common- Like Water For Chocolate


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

oh &










Diplomats- Diplomatic Immunity


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

oh &










Diplomats- Diplomatic Immunity


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i like (or rather dont like) that album cover by 'common' hits home just how much times have changed....

im listening to this bootleg at the moment


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i like (or rather dont like) that album cover by 'common' hits home just how much times have changed....

im listening to this bootleg at the moment


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Ghostface- The Pretty Toney Album


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Ghostface- The Pretty Toney Album


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

amusingly enough


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

amusingly enough


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Common- One Day It'll All Make Sense

cuz im hoping that one day it will all make sense, plus its a good album


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Outerspace- Blood & Ashes


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

my friend was telling me that neil young and rick james were in a band together at one point...making total pop. he said they met in canada...

is this true?

also,
im listening to

"Tennessee"-album 
Lucero- band

the new Jimmy Eat World-it is awesome


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

De La Soul- The Grind Date

one of the best albums of the year so far


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Holohedron* (song) - *Ozric Tentacles* (band) - *The Hidden Step* (album)

http://www.ozrics.com/

Oh my, I love psychedelia........... 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Cormega- The Realness


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Mobb Deep- Murda Muzik










Non Phixion- The Future Is Now










Eric B. & Rakim- Paid In Full


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

[/img]http://www.dustygroove.com/prip/8/0/359208i.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

listenin too....


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

&


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

im currently listening to










Little Brother- The Listening










Foreign Exchange- Connected

Kelson did i burn this for you?? if not i should

&










The Roots- The Tipping Point


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Beanie Sigel- The Truth










Beanie Sigel- The Reason


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

artist Autechre song montreal album amber

This is a really spooky electronic number, its like music from another planet!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Vordul Mega- The Revolution Of Yung Havocs


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Amon Tobin - NovaMix


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Listenin too:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Copywrite- The High Exhaulted


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Listenin too:

Stat Quo- "Underground Atlanta" Volume 3


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Hiljaa huomiseen* (song) - *Eppu Normaali* (band) - *Sadan vuoden p??st?kin* (album)

The latest cd by Finland's perhaps most popular and long-term rock band. Check Eppu Normaali, their music is wonderful - however you should learn Finnish, as the lyrics are an important part of Eppu's music too 

Official Eppu homepage: http://www.eppunormaali.fi/
Fan pages: http://www.eppunormaali.net/

(Sorry, the sites only in Finnish...)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

Wesley Willis - Suck a Polar Bear's Dick


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

Anal C*nt - Dog Sacrifice


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

WESTLEY WILLIS!!!! 

hey i have all his songs!

here are some of my favorites...

suck my dogs d!!k, suck a cheetahs d!!k, taste a pandas a$$, my mother smokes crack rocks, shoot me in the a$$, birdman kicked my a$$, casper the homosexual friendly ghost, japanman, i wupped batmans a$$, jello biafra and ford winstar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

in rememberance of OLD DIRTY BASTARD who passed away yesterday,R.I.P.  i will be listening to Wu Tang Clan all day.........

He is the only person on the planet who had 13 kids, a record deal, and was still on welfare. He will always be remembered for briefly shutting down the Grammies i think it was about 5 years ago....

R.I.P. ODB


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

The UN- Un Or U Out










Edo G. and Pete Rock- My Own Worst Enemy


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

The Killers - Hot Fuss

The most fun album I've heard all year.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Interpol - Antics

This band is quickly evolving into my favourite band of the '00s.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

There first album...an absolute classic.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Another band i'm listening to now is...

Montreal's

Arcade Fire - Funeral


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Sebastian,

Turn on the Bright Lights is indeed a classic! One of my favorite albums, period. Antics is also a good ride, but not quite up to par (though it grew considerably on me over the course of about 10 listens).

~Jason


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

The strange thing about Antics Jason...everyone i know that has that album has said exactly the same thing. It was the same with me. The album really grows on you after awhile. The band actually said it was their intention in interviews promoting the album.

BTW, have you ever seen them live? They're incredible. I saw them with the Cure and it was kind of OK, but to see them on their own, when they're headlining...just incredible. Man, they put on a great show.

s.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

Damn, you two obviously have good taste...in other words, you share my taste. I saw Interpol at the Curiosa this summer and despite being a half mile away getting grass stains on my ass, they were by far the best opening act for the Cure...I also have Turn on the Bright Lights and Antics.

As for the Arcade Fire...i sawr them in Philly before they recieved all that critical praise for their album. They were opening up for the Unicorns and with Chromeo for the Montreal Invasion tour. They were the best act of the night and up there with the Beta Band as the best live act i've ever seen. I was really high at the Beta Band show though.










Spiritualized - Medication


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I found out about Arcade Fire one week AFTER they played in Toronto, and i heard it was a great show. Damn my musical lethargy.

s.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm downloading some of that Arcade Fire based on your guys' similar (i.e. stellar :twisted: tastes).

If you guys are fans of Interpol you have to check out that Killers album, it's absolutely the most fun album I've heard all year. Freaking REAKS of energy. I've been listening to it in my car, at home, at work; I can't stop dancing to it whenever I listen to it. Some wicked basslines, a restrained (and hugely effective) use of synthesizers, and walls of guitars. Great, great hooks, dig deep. Totally a kicking album, please give it a try. Though the few concluding tracks are only average in comparison, but they have their shining moments.

RE: Interpol's Antics, Sebastian, I don't doubt for one second those you've talked to think that way of the album... When I first heard it, I was genuinely disappointed, as it simply did not jump out at me in any way the way TOTBL did. But I realized I just kept liking it more and more, and more. This often happens with albums and myself, but usually there is a sort of cold feeling to begin with, maybe even a little warm, and that progressively turns to a degree of hot. Antics went from almost an ice cold reaction to very near burning hot. So, that Interpol "intentionally" did this, I am surprised not. I think that could be a bit of a trite copout in a majority of cases, but it really proves true in Antics' experience.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Re: Killers. Yeah, my friend goes on about that album as well. The thing is though...i just HATE the lyrics to that first single of theirs. They're just so juvenile. I mean, really. I hate to write off a whole band because of one song, but i almost can't bring myself to listen to the rest of the album just because of that song.

Re: Arcade Fire...Their best song i think, is the fourth song on the disc, which is called Neighbourhood 3 or something equally confusing. Another great one is "Wake Up" which certainly has a flair for the dramatic. Let us know how you like it, Jason.

s.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

I've never really gotten into the Killers myself. Wake Up and Tunnels #3 are my favorite for the Arcade Fire. They opened up their live act with Wake Up and I was had serious chills the entire song. Fucking Brilliant.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm listening to NOTHING...my depression has been so bad, I haven't cared about music over the past week or so.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

When I'm feeling down....I just pop in some of this










Elliott Smith - Strung Out Again


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

OK, I've listened to Arcade Fire's Funeral twice now.....

Absolutely stunning.

Thanks dearly for the recommendation my brothers.

~Jason


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> When I'm feeling down....I just pop in some of this
> 
> Elliott Smith - Strung Out Again


Ahh yes, nothing like a suicidal drug addict to put the bounce back in your step.

jason, glad you like AF. This is a good thread...feel free to recommend more music anyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Despite the fact that Elliott Smith killed himself, hes somehow an inspiration of mine. His life of pain and suffering was not a waste despite the years of suffering and beautiful music he created.










Radiohead - Let Down


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually, since we're making recommendations here. I think i've discovered my anti-DP music. I wasn't really tuned in at first but they have really turned into one of my all time favorites. This music puts me in such a perfect state of mind and it sometimes totally kills the DP.

Iron and Wine (check this guy out) - Birds Stealing Bread










I first listened to this guy while laying on an empty beach in Massachusetts just at total peace.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

These are the CD's I've been listening to a lot lately:

Modest Mouse -- Good News For People Who Love Bad News









The Killers -- Hot Fuss








Dave Matthews Band --

Crash









Under the Table and Dreaming









Before These Crowded Streets









Franz Ferninand -- Franz Ferninand









Simon & Garfunkle -- Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh these three have also been in the lineup the past week or so:

The Coral -- Magic and Medicine









Live -- V









Bryan Adams (hah!) / Hans Zimmer -- Spirit: Stallion of the Cimmiron Soundtrack


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

comeon folks all this depressing music aint doin you no good lol !
give this album a whirl...its by rich robinson (ex-black crowes) and its called 'paper'
if you like 'the coral' give 'the stands' a listen,or try 'the zutons'


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

JC 8 out of the 8 albums I posted are all pick-me-uppers, none are downers.

Thanks for the tip on 'The Stands' and 'The Zutons', I'll be giving them both a spin soon, as I really really dig all of The Coral's stuff.

~Jason

(Oh, need to add, what albums would you recommend I start off with the above two recommended bands?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

DIPLOMATS- DIPLOMATIC IMMUNITY 2

DIPSET!!! TALIBAN!!! PURPLE CITY!!! THE SENATE!!!!!! HOLLA























































FREE FREEKEY ZEEKEY!!

lol im bored


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

JasonFar said:


> JC 8 out of the 8 albums I posted are all pick-me-uppers, none are downers.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on 'The Stands' and 'The Zutons', I'll be giving them both a spin soon, as I really really dig all of The Coral's stuff.
> 
> ...


i was being a bit flippant due to the fact that ive seriously had to change my musical taste as i really was listening to alot of downbeat music and my head was firmly up my own ass lol...i didnt mean it personally but ive adored elliott smith for years (god bless him) but his music can be a bit of a downer sometimes (speaking personally)

if i was you id go for the album by 'the stands' called 'all years leaving' also check out an album by a band called 'razorlight'
im just changing direction with my music as i was really getting too muso...now its strictly rock n roll ,music that makes me wanna dance,it helps


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

Damn my obsession with this thread....

Two great PostRock bands not including Sigur Ros on my current playlist










*Godspeed You Black Emperor!* - Static










*Explosions in the Sky - First Breath After Coma*


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

never heard of 'post rock' before,when did rock end ?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

heres a few of my recent favourites

the hiss-panic movement
the jeevas-1234
tim hardin-an introduction to
the bees-free the bees
the zombies-odessey & oracle
the libertines-up the bracket
tim buckley-happy sad
the misunderstood-before the dream faded

and please any americans try listening to a best of collection of songs by an old british band called 'the jam' you really missed out on this band big time,maybe they should reform and get covered in tatoos and piercings and wear shorts and skate shoes


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Post-Rock is similar to like what Post Punk tried to do. Godspeed.... and explosions don't have lyrics or singing...sometimes a strange soundbite. Both the ones I listed lean towards a dark indy band composing classical style pieces. REALLY pretentious at times, but I could care less.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Mos Def- The New Danger

a very very very heavily rock influenced rap album

i bet people didn't realize that African Americans started rock & roll to........


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Listened to Interpol's "Antics" in my car the other day, and was, surprisingly, very underwhelmed. It's been over a month (maybe even two? don't think so though) since I last listened to it, so I'll probably have to warm up to it again.

Also of note, thank you once again guys for the Arcade Fire recommendation. I can't stop listening to "Funeral".

A few years ago I listened to a four piece symphony-esque piece in construction by Godspeed You Black Emperor, I don't recall the name of the piece, but I am going to try and find it now, as I very much liked it. Pretentious, yes very much so at parts, but ultimately very satisfying stuff. Goddamnit what the fuck was that album called?

~Jason


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

beck-sea change


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

lift your skinny fists like antennas ...etc etc might be what youre thinking of. but godspeed is more than 4 folk(8 or 9 ppl? i think), though their side projects consist of smaller units. (A Silver Mt. Zion is 4 ppl. )

I like that arcade fire album a whole lot.

im listening to sleep station + brian wilson + engine down


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ani difranco "Up Up Up Up Up Up"


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

just went out and bought the new cure joint. i usually dont buy my music.. dont tell anyone.. but uh... i download alot these days. :twisted:

but i would sentence myself to death if i downloaded one track from Robert Smith as he is my preccccioussssssssss.










so far the first track "lost" is my favorite. it builds and builds and builds up to a crashendo. just like an orgasm.

overall its not my fave from them. its quite an angry album. shows a different side to rob. hes still wailing away but there is this underlying agressive tone. the basslines remind me of KOrN. Drop D five string perhaps? im no expert but thats kinda how it sounds. heavy drums. the guitars are very chunky punk not really my flavor i prefer the flowy melodic stuff that they did on bloodflowers. theres no acoustics i think he was going more for the younger male market on this one.

so all you boys shouldnt hesitate to get it. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> just went out and bought the new cure joint. i usually dont buy my music.. dont tell anyone.. but uh... i download alot these days. :twisted:
> 
> but i would sentence myself to death if i downloaded one track from Robert Smith as he is my preccccioussssssssss.
> 
> ...


I dont understand you.

I was obsessed with Robert Smith for a time, bought every single album etc, videos...Then I finally SAW the morbid Narcissism. Highly charismatic guy, very deadly, very death-like. Megalomaniac...

When I finally "felt" His essence after the initial rapture, I think I saw Him as small, and dead.

I hate the disappointment. It burns.

Listening to, Tomahawk, mit gas.
I never understand these "folly" threads, I never understand life's idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*Hella* Post Ivy-League Depression


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> *Hella* Post Ivy-League Depression


What?? Are you ALRIGHT ZiggomatiX?

Why does EVERYONE, try to emotionally manipulate me?

I'm getting very tired of all this crap


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Ummmm....wot?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> Ummmm....wot?


WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOUR AVATAR


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Thats not a nut its holding. Squirrel found some meth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> Thats not a nut its holding. Squirrel found some meth.


*SHUT UP* :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Damn, you must have some really bad DP to be creating a problem with me out of thin air.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

thought it was just me.. :roll:

must be an episode of mtvs boiling points. either that or an annoying poltergiest. :?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

enough thread killing..

back to topic.








shakin' by rooney


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Lets get back on track here










*Air* Alone in Kyoto


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Gigantic Cure fan, Sleeping B.

Disintegration sends shivers screaming up my spine.

*Flying Saucer Attack* - Further

Earlier on I was listening to,

*Pixies* - Trompe le Monde

What can I say...i'm in a UFO kind of mood.

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Nas- Street Disciple


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

* i remember you *


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

> Damn, you must have some really bad DP to be creating a problem with me out of thin air.


I dont have DP, I just MAKE IT UP - remember?



> thought it was just me..
> 
> must be an episode of mtvs boiling points. either that or an annoying poltergiest.


Egodystonic.

I get "very" heightened moods...
I know a "number" of people who WORK ME UP, AND WORK ME UP.
Egodystonia.

Was going for a new place this morning.. Real estate agent thought it was "hilarious" to snob me with only a few days before I get kicked out..I was at maximum pressure this morning.
EVERYONE = Enemy.

I was treated like the enemy for my entire life.

Kasey Chambers: The Captain


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

artist- kelly osbourne

album- SHUT UP

song-

* SHUT UP *


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

"Paranoid", Black Sabbath, PARANOID
















Cartman says...*"HATERS!"*


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

At work...

Now Playing...

A mindless, soul-sucking, wrist-slitting mainstream pop 40 radio station! I love derivative and predictible sounding music whose producers employ more musical demographic experts than they do musicians. Yay corporate rock!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

sebastian said:


> At work...
> 
> Now Playing...
> 
> A mindless, soul-sucking, wrist-slitting mainstream pop 40 radio station! I love derivative and predictible sounding music whose producers employ more musical demographic experts than they do musicians. Yay corporate rock!


haha....hooray. As for whatever the hell ghost is talking about: huuuuuuuuh??!!!!










Jewish Ivy League Ph.D. student named Dave 1 and a Lebanese accountant named Pee Thug...awesome


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

sebastian said:


> A mindless,
> soul-sucking,
> wrist-slitting mainstream pop 40 radio station!
> 
> I love derivative and predictible sounding music whose producers employ more musical demographic experts than they do musicians. Yay corporate rock!


 

 
:shock: Evanescence "My Immortal" (Live), My Immortal B-side.

I've had it playing on "repeat" all morning.. over & over.

"You cried I'd wipe away all of your tears, you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears".. It's _deep_. It's very deep

Whatever happened to BENN MOODY? In the liner notes to Fallen, He gives His ALL to Her magesty..


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Explosions in the Sky -- Earth is Not a Cold Dead Place


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Immortal Technique- Revolutionary Volume 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Black Keys, they're great - its like The next incarnation of Hendrix and Stevie Ray.

*n.ln* - Astronomy for Children










For those of you who like IDM/Braindance Abstract-Electronica (prob just me)


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

'the black keys' are a fantastic band


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm stuck at home on a Saturday night...anyway, this is in the background:

Interpol-Antics (I know peopel who went to college with them here in NYC and I told Carlos I'd marry him someday so it's not JUST about thier music =)
Arcade Fire
Elliot Smith
Belle and Sebastian
Serge Gainsbourg
Joseph Arthur
Cat Power


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

belle & sebastian 'if your feeling sinister' love that album


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

Mos Def & Talib Kweli Are BLACKSTAR

great album


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

*Luke Vibert (Wagon Christ)* - Throbbing Pouch


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

Haha, I love Aphex Twin










*Aphex Twin* - Flim


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Pavement-*Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain

Just started getting into them. Good stuff.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, I also got *Aimee Mann-Live a St. Anne's Warehouse* on DVD/CD and did a review for this magazine I work for. I don't know if it's out yet but if you like her, check it out.

Don't mean to sound like a misogynist (i'd say I'm the the opposite) but I usually don't like female singers except for women in old country, but Aimee Mann is awesome.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> *Pavement-*Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain
> 
> Just started getting into them. Good stuff.


ive loved pavement from the start and have brought every album on the day of release...also check out the two solo stephen malkmus albums


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree. Pavement is one of my absolute favorite bands.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Nas "Streets Disciple"










and

Do or Die "Pimpin Ain't Dead"


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

RA The Rugged Man- Die Rugged Man Die

one of the original grimey, white trash rappers to come on the scene long before Eminem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


>


^^^^ Co-sign!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

New FAD/ BONG/ "head on"


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

*Clearlake* - Almost the Same


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon -- Tan Dun


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Saigon- Warning Shots


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

new order 'get ready'

great fuckin album... i like it because theyve got rid of the synths


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im playing a bit of a selection tonight


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Toumani Diabate on the kora, amazing musical peaks of passion and feeling but always somehow treading lightly. The easiest music to relax to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Ill Bill- Ill Bill Is The Future mixtape


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

jc, Desire is also in my top 10 favorite albums of all time. Love Emmylou on there.

In my CD player right now is:

The Shins- Chutes too Narrow


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

desire is very good...im checking out alot of 80's dylan at the moment and 'infidels' is a really good album...also get hold of the 'biograph' boxset if you can theres some great outtakes


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> i like it because theyve got rid of the synths


No no the 80's style synths rock!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

falling_free said:


> > i like it because theyve got rid of the synths
> 
> 
> No no the 80's style synths rock!


i cant be doing with that...this album is a fine album but alot of the hardcore fans didnt like it due to the fact they wanted to rock without synths...


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't heard any of the new album, Only album of there I have got is substance

Oh, it's called love
Yes, it's called love
Oh, it's called love
And it belongs to us
Oh, it dies so quickly
It grows so slowly
But when it dies, it dies for good
It's called love
And it belongs to everyone but us

I am going to listen to that album now, thanks for reminding me of the goodness of the new order


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

everyone should own this album


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

*Sigur Ros* - Staraflur


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

The Sundays: B.lind.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

MEN AT WORK/album CARGO/ song OVERKILL


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

and a bit of janis joplin


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*song ~ popsicle toes*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Orbital - Halcyon + on + on

These guys are what first introduced me to eurthoric techno music when I saw one of there live shows at glasto on the tv, I would have killed to have seen them live but I think thev'e broken up now unfortunelly.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Blind Guardian -- Nightfall on Middle Earth

Have any of you guys heard this album? Metal fans inparticular? Man it's outrageously good. Epic, operatic, incredibly melodic... Very very very impressive. Probably the best metal music I've ever heard.

~Jason


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

currently...my secret internet radio station...

earlier on in the car,

*sonic youth - goo*


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Its kind of been a tradition in my household for some years now for me and my brothers to put this album on on christmas day...










and here's some choice lyrics to give you some christmas cheer....I'm sure lots of you heard it on dodgy cassette tapes that did the rounds when you were at school...

Hey Santa claus you c**t!

Where's me f**king bike?

I've unwrapped all this other junk and there's nothing that I like.

I wrote you a f**king letter and I come to see you twice

Ya worn out geriatric fart, you forgot me fucking bike.

If I wanted a pair of bloody thongs, I'd have bloody asked.

And this cowboy suit and ping pong set you can shove right up your arse!

You've stuffed me bloody order up

It's enough to make you spew

And I'm not the only one who's snakey

Me sisters dirty too!

(female voice)
Hey santa clause you c**t!

Where's me f**king pram?

You promised me you'd bring me one, you remember who I am.

'Cause I'm the little girl who you made sit right on your hand

I'll give you f**king ho ho ho

You forgot me f**king pram

(male voice)
Next time I come to see ya, I'm gonna punch you in the guts

And I'll let your f**king reihndeer go and kick Rudolf in the nuts!

You just wait 'till next year, when you go to that store

And me and me little sister, come stomping through the door

And we'll say, yeah you wait for it

Hey mums and dads you smell his breath and check his bloodshot eyes

And don't listen to him boys and girls 'cause he tells f*cking lies

He's just a piss tank and a pervert, and he's not even very bright

'Cause the old f**king wanker Forgot me f**king bike.

You wait you old c**nt, I'm gonna dob you in

Tell me old man on you, he's gonna punch your f**king lights out

"I saw mummy sucking santa clause"

merry chrimbo everyone!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

songs like a really funny song gavin.....what tune is it too???????


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey JC do you know if bloc party have an alburm out soon, I like all the songs iv'e heard of them especially the new "so here we" are song, want to get the album soon as it comes out


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I am currently listening to this piece of mental drum and bass/metal/glitchy pycsiotic mammoth of a song, sounds like a load of monkeys playing drums and sytnthsisers and random elctronic noises at about 2000 million beats per minute all being conduted by a man with a very short attention span

Squarepusher - Steinbolt

From the ultravisitor album which I got for crimbo

yay for squarepusher !


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

falling_free said:


> Hey JC do you know if bloc party have an alburm out soon, I like all the songs iv'e heard of them especially the new "so here we" are song, want to get the album soon as it comes out


the new album is up on soulseek and bittorent  AND VERY GOOD IT IS ASWELL


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

bah don't have soulseek, ahh well spose i'll just have to wait till it's released properly


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

download soulseek....you dont have to pay

http://www.slsknet.org/

once youve sussed that pm me and i will let you know my user addy then you can drag the album from my files


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

ok will do


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

seaweed/spanaway/start with


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

*Brian Eno - Turn on the Warm Jets*


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Brian Eno is beyond great.

*Lou Reed* - Perfect Day (the one from the Trainspotting soundtrack)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Heltah Skeltah- Nocturnal


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Atmosphere- Headshots:Se7en remastered for CD with bonus disc


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

why the eff can't I ever get pictures post on this site. i do this kind of stuff for a living aswell. what am I doing wrong?

anyway. it was Grand Theft Auto Vice City soundtrack[/img]


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

yay!!!!!!


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Reppin Ohio! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

M.O.P.- WARRIORZ

ANTE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Wilco- A Ghost is Born










best album of 2004 if you want my opinion


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Dip Set...Dip Set...Dip Set!

Double CD banger!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

*The Rapture* - House of Jealous Lovers


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

50 Cent- Guess Who's Back???

when 50 was raw, before he had a hit single.............


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

mum - summer make good

http://www.noisedfisk.com/mumweb/


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Chamillionaire
One of the hardest out the south!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

Atmosphere- God Loves Ugly


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Game
"The Documentary"


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

everyone else will probably think this is rubbish but here goes.........


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*Morrisey - seasick yet still docked from the your arsenal album*

I really should'nt listen to this song , there is not a glimmer of light in this song, it is really really depressing song but I seem to relate very much to this song (unrequited love) to the point that I listen to it over and over, the lyrics are poetry , mozzers delivery is spot on and the guitar work and music wihtin the song is so mournful and expressive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Ohhhhhh...the new Analord....oh god yes.


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

josh rouse 'nashville'

a beauty of an album


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm impressed you know Josh Rouse over in the UK (even though I've heard he has a surprising fan base there.)

The Shins- Oh, Inverted World










AND

Cake- Pressure Chief


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Brian Eno - drift

This is a really nice ambient song that like the title suggests sounds very floaty or up in the clouds like.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Mylo


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Juelz Santana- Back Like Cooked Crack Part 2 : More Crack


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ryan Adams "Gold"

Why does everyone have to put up the artwork and make me feel lazy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Outkast "Aquemini"

Gotta love the classics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> Immortal Technique- Revolutionary Volume 2


My First Hip-Hop 
Macho-less hip-hop, that stuff seems rare..


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

theres alot of good rap music, hopefully I will be making some soon, but anyways check out the UPLOAD & SHARE SONGS thread, check out some of the songs I uploaded. I think you may like them


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Spirit in black - Slayer

Just got the seasons in the abyss album today, because of the song which the albums named after


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*The human league - Don't you want me*

Don't you want me dont you want me baby

don't you want me ahhhhhahaaa


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*Mu-ziq - Hasty boom alert*

If im ever dped or unhappy this song always lifts my sprits somewhat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Pulp Victim - The World '99 - Gatecrasher Red Album


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Oschino
"Oschino is Back"


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

The Perceptionists- Black Dialogue


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Mogwai - Angels Versus Aliens


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Common- BE

great album for the Spring/Summer


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

kissing u by des'ree (i dunno if i spelt that rite lol)


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

Kai Tracid - 4 Just one Day (Radio Video Cut)

Can't stop listening to it for some reason.

Something about it makes me keep listening to it.

"For just one day, I want to ignore our senseless fate."


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mot?rhead - Smiling Like A Killer*


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I've had this CD forever and just really started getting into it.

*NP. 'Living Sacrifice' - Soulfly - Prophecy*
http://www.soulfly.com/

Mp3 (7 MB): http://www.dpselfhelp.com/mp3/Soulfly-L ... rifice.mp3
^right click > save target as

I'll leave the MP3 up for a week or so.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I just got out of the car and I heard the Foo Fighters new song called (I think) End of End. This is one f***** kick arse song. I'll have to buy the CD.


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

Massive Attack- Unfinished Sympathy

wwwwwwwhhhat a song :!:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

AFX - midievil rave 1


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

Cannibal OX- Cold Vein


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

As always.............The Godess, Tori Amos


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Opeth - Moonlapse Vertigo*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Pixies - Where Is My Mind*


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Squarepusher - Come on my selector


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*The Clash - Four Horsemen*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Nine inch nails - the becoming


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Danzig - Mother*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*John Lennon - Working Class Hero*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Goldfinger - Free Me*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Radiohead - My Iron Lung*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Snot - Snooze Button*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Michael Andrews - Liquid Spear Waltz*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Autechre - 444

Ha I made my 444th post just a few minutes ago as well


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Adam & The Ants - Stand & Deliver*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

The verve - already there


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*In Flames - Ordinary Story*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Soilent Green - Sewn Mouth Secrets*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Decapitated - Winds Of Creation*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Vader - One Made Of Dreams*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Tool - Aenima*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Porcupine Tree - Heart Attack In A Lay By*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Celtic Frost - Fainted Eyes*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Krisiun - Visions Beyond*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Iced Earth - Vengeance Is Mine*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*The Exploited - Daily News*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Anti-Nowhere League - Woman*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mudvayne - Nothing To Gein*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Slayer - Piece By Piece*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Superjoint Ritual - It Takes No Guts*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Foamy The Squirrel - Squirrely Wrath* :lol:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Led Zeppelin - Communication Breakdown*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Pantera - Cemetery Gates*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Platikman - in side


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Strapping Young Lad - In The Rainy Season*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Misfits - Bullet*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Cryptopsy - Cold Hate, Warm Blood*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Meshuggah - The Exquisite Machinery Of Torture*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Immolation - Despondent Souls*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I truely apologize if my posting what I'm listening to every so often is pissing people off.

I love theeeeeeee music.

Hey, its what this thread is for huh.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Emperor - Cosmic Keys To My Creations And Times*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Cannibal Corpse - Pounded Into Dust*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Converge - You Fail Me*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Children Of Bodom - Downfall*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Napalm Death - Remain Nameless*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Burzum - War*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Nile - Annihilation Of The Wicked*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Metallica - No Remorse*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Gorillaz - Punk*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Come on people, I wan't to see what your listening to.

There has to be someone who has their tracks playing all the time when online.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Travis - Driftwood*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Over 4000 mp3s on my hard drive, all playing at random.

And it ironically goes from one genre to a complete other that I don't have much of.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Moby - Porcelain*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Oasis - Wonderwall*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Morbid Angel - Brainstorm*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Dark Funeral - The Fire Eternal*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Six Feet Under - Suffering In Ecstacy*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Therion - Schwarzalbenheim*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Marduk - Panzer Division Marduk*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Suffocation - Synthetically Revived*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Gwar - Nitro Burning Funny Bong*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Dissection - Crimson Towers*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mortician - Chainsaw Dismemberment*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Dimmu Borgir - Metal Heart*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Krabathor - Tears, Hope & Hate*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Dying Fetus - Destroy The Opposition*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Plastikman - Disconnect


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Deicide - Behind The Light Thou Shall Rise*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*NOFX - Bottles To The Ground*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mayhem - De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Sex Pistols - Pretty Vacant*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*The Beatles - Helter Skelter*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Anthrax - Room For One More*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Death - Lack Of Comprehension*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Kataklysm - Feeling the Neverworld (Chapter III - An Infinite Transmigration)*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Amorphis - Black Winter Day*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Megadeth - Sweating Bullets*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Zyklon - Storm Detonation*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Arch Enemy - Taking Back My Soul*










*Angela Gossow is HOT!*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*At The Gates - Blinded By Fear*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Entombed - They*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Dark Tranquility - Feast Of Burden*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Carcass - Embodiment*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

AFX - .942937


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Nightwish - Sacrament Of Wilderness*










*Tarja Turunen is HOT!*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Iron Maiden - Murders In The Rue Morgue*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Dream Theatre - Stream Of Consciousness*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Sonata Arctica - Eighth Commandment*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Bolt Thrower - All That Remains*


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Johnny Cash - Bridge over Troubled Water


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Stratovarius - Black Diamond*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Blur - Song 2*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Faith No More - Surprise! You're Dead!*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*AD/DC - Sin City*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Danzig - Twist Of Cain*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Samhain - Horror Biz*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Alice In Chains - Grind*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Pixies - Something Against You*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Kiss - Love Gun*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Raging Speedhorn - Thumper*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Black Label Society - Destruction Overdrive*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Katatonia - Funeral Wedding*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Lamb Of God - In The Absence Of The Sacred*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Satyricon - Repined Bastard Nation*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Balzac - The Silence Of Crows*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Echo & The Bunnymen - The Killing Moon*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Aerosmith - I Don't Want To Miss A Thing*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Motorhead - Ace Of Spades*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*AFI - Sacrifice Theory*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Fear Factory - Body Hammer*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Acid Bath - Tranquilized*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Smashing Pumpkins - Today*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

Cage- Hell's Winter


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Black Sabbath - Paranoid*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*In Flames - Dead Eternity*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*V-Mob - Benevolence*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Misfits - Where Eagles Dare*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Jimi Hendrix - Crosstown Traffic*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Danzig - Circle Of Snakes*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Kreator - Against The Rest*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Rob Zombie - Dead Girl Superstar*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Theatre Of Tragedy - Cheerful Dirge*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Agnostic Front - Urban Decadence*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mercyful Fate - Desecration Of Souls*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Bathory - A Fine Day To Die*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*The Dillinger Escape Plan - The Running Board*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Pantera - By Demons Be Driven*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mercury Rain - The Chosen One*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Imagika - My Dominion*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mercenary - Sharpen The Edges*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*White Zombie - Warp Asylum*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Old Man's Child - Return Of The Night Creatures*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Immortal Technique - Internally Bleeding*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Vehemence - Darkness Is Comfort*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Obituary - Circle Of The Tyrants*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Agalloch - In The Shadow Of Our Pale Companion*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*December Wolves - To Kill Without Emotion*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Abigor - Equilibrium Pass By*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Nine Inch Nails - Mr. Self Destruct*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Judas Priest - Braking The Law*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Meressin - When The Candles Already Lighted*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Outshine - My Emptiness*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Shadowdances - Silent*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Iron Maiden - moonchild


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Cradle of filth - tortured soul asyulm


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

*Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

joy division - Disorder


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Motorhead - Eat The Rich*


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I LOVE this new CD.










*NP. 'Deify' - Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists*

Official Site: http://www.disturbed1.com/


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Rammestein - Moskau


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Pink Floyd - In The Flesh?*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Opeth - Demon Of The Fall*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Cradle Of Filth - Of Mist and Midnight Skies*


















When Cradle Of Filth were actually good. :evil:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Exodus - Lesson In Violence*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Soilwork - Weapon Of Vanity*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Amen - Broken Design*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Dark Tranquility - Damage Done*


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Miles Davis: A Tribute To Jack Johnson


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Hypocrisy - Through The Window Of Time*


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

Tragedy Khadafi- Thug Matrix









Cormega- The Realness










Madlib and MF DOOM are Madvillian- Madvilliany


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

DJ Rapid Ric Presents Bun B- King Of The Trill Mixtape


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Stick Figures


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

The Doors - Strange Days










_Strange days have found us
Strange days have tracked us down
They're going to destroy our casual joys
We shall go on playing or find a new town

Strange eyes fill strange rooms
Voices will signal their tired end
The hostess is grinning
Her guests sleep from sinning
Hear me talk of sin and you know this is it

Strange days have found us
And through their strange hours
We linger alone
Bodies confused
Memories misused
As we run from the day
To a strange night of stone_


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*At The Gates - Blinded By Fear*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

merzbow - the curse of exsistence


----------



## Soshen Cloud (Sep 16, 2005)

Back in 92 (instrumental) - Lowd/Presto -







- http://www.markfarina.net/


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Pantera - Good Friends And A Bottle Of Pills*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mos Def - Close Edge*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Hammerfall - Dreamland*


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

this wonderful new album


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*DMX - Party Up*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*In Flames - Whoracle*


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Imagine said:


> *Mos Def - Close Edge*


the name of that album is called THE NEW DANGER


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I KNOW thats the name of the album... but that was the track FROM the album that I was currently listening to.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Cipher System - State Unknown*


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Tragedy Khadafi- Against All Odds










The U.N.- UN or U Out










Tragedy Khadafi- Still Reportin


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Meshuggah - Terminal Illusions*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

artist ~ Antony and the Johnsons

album ~ I am a Bird now (2005)

song ~ Hope theres Someone

* Antony is strange, haunting, and will make you cry if you let him. 
























(members of the Johnsons include founding member of Rasputina Julia Kent, and the beautiful violinist Joan Wasser of the terribly underrated indie band THe Dambuilders. shes also from hawaii, and the reason i was turned onto Antony and the Johnsons in the first place. She was also the girlfriend of the late Jeff Buckley who wrote many songs about her. She also has her own album out called Joan as Police Woman. Its only got 5 songs on it but also a must have. SHes friken awesome and verryyyy hot to boot.








<3 <3<3<3<3


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Def Leppard - Hysteria*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Machine Head - Davidian*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Guns 'N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Visceral Bleeding - Fed To The Dogs*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*G.G. Allin - Crash & Burn*


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

4 Strings - Into The Night (Original Mix)


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

One of my _all time_ favourites:










*NP. 'No Sympathy [For The Devil] - Skinlab - Disembody The New Flesh*


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Ima Robot [self titled]

My new favorite
check them out.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

On Elliott Smith's deathday,
From a Basement on the Hill (album)


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

fingertingle said:


> On Elliott Smith's deathday...


Sufjan Stevens - Greetings From Michigan, the Great Lake State

The Shins - Chutes Too Narrow (I hit replay on 'Saint Simon' about 9 times in a row)

I wish I knew how to code html; the covers are great. Oh well.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

^
^Good stuff man!










^
^ Most of the CD is good










^
^Waste of money!


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

^This one is pretty hot man, pick this one up if you get a chance!










^ I have mixed feelings about this one....it's like a 6 out of 10.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

^ Damn! Sam Cooke is the Sh!t man! Boy He was great!!!










^Talk about Gospel??? This is Gospel! The Soul Stirrers!!!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*The Sprout & the Bean ~* http://video.download.com/3800-11169_53-2180.html


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

LOVING THIS:










NP. 'Sell My Heart For Stones' - Nevermore - This Godless Endeavour


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mot?rhead - On Parole*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

hot topic be damned! My Chemical Romance is shockingly very good.

i am LOVING this song..

Ghost of You (download song) ~ http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ASY87TNN
mind you, i dont have TV anymore, so when i was at my dads i got to see videos by MCR and couldnt believe my eyes and ears. 
Ghost of You (video) ~ 
http://music.vidnet.com/player/21190/my_chemical_romance_ghost_of_you_300.php

it helps that the singer is just lovely. 
i think ville valo needs to watch his back cos Gerard Way is about to steal his thunder.


----------



## furtherwest (Nov 3, 2005)

Thrice - Vheissu


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Westbam Vs Red Jerry - Wizards Of The Sonic


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> a troll got in and it got destroyed












I'm just trying to think of other ways of describing 'joke'. I'll get back to you.

700-odd posts and now I choose to start 'trolling'. Right. :roll:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok troll.. oops.. i mean mole. :wink: i deleted it. but lets not fight in here ok? if you want to hash it out in a brand new thread be my guest and make one. this is definately not the thread for that. lets show rev some respect at least in this particular zone of the off topic.

_________________________________________________________

30 seconds to Mars.

are these guys popular now? see i have no idea whats going on in the mainstream since i dont have tv anymore. i used to be so up on these things. :roll:

anyway, yes i am listening to them now that my best friend recommended them. she said she listens to them all the time and they remind her of me. hmmmm.....

they are pretty decent ~ http://www.thirtysecondstomars.com/video_players/attack_win.html









one thing is for sure... jared sure has come a long way from his jordan catalano pretend garage band on a tv show days.

Hopefully the Lindsey Blowhan rumours are only just that.

ps ~ any female (or gay male) from my generation (that being the X), knows who Jordan Catalano is. if you look up heartthrob in the dictionary of 1994 you will see a picture of him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Beanie Sigel- The B.Coming


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ive been listening to my Matisyahu mix today, and i cant believe ive never posted about him. started listening to him back i think it was in febuary... cant remember but yes he is good and quite the novelty. im not the biggest reggae fan in the universe but his stuff is pretty decent and very listenable. this Hasidic Jew has some talent and can beat box like a mutha!!










king without a crown video ~ http://www.hasidicreggae.com/index.php?section=article&album_id=0&id=31

Matisyahu on Jimmy Kimmel ~ http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=7145

matisyahu concert mix ~ http://www.jumu.fr/matisyahuconcertbis.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Atmosphere- You Can't Imagine How Much Fun We're Having

I suggest everyone check out this album


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

EL-P : FANTASTIC DAMAGE

http://www.definitivejux.net

get with the fu ck in movement


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Erik Satie - Early Piano Works


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*BIf NaKed*









anybody remember this chick? she was a one hit wonder a long time ago with "just a moment of weakness". i still have that album 'I Bificus' but i havent bought any of her new sh!t. she is definately someone i have alot in common with.. minus the killer abs of course! (i gotta work on that) 

i can definately relate to the lyrics in "let down" and its a catchy tune.

watch the video ~ http://www.mtv.com/bands/az/bif_naked/artist.jhtml

bif photo galleries (she is looking goooood!!!) :shock:

http://www.bodogmusic.com/bif/gallery/Superbeautifulmonster_Photo_Shoot/index.html
http://www.herroyalmajestysrecords.com/bif/photo.html


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*SEXYDEATH ~ DEATHALICIOUS*

http://www.sexydeath.net/music/sexydeath-deathalicious.mp3


----------



## ComplicatedFool (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Yellowcard - Believe


----------



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

cool topic...

Right now im listening to -

Song: Addiction
Artist: Kanye West
Album: Late Registration


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Jehst ( british rapper) - Return Of The Drifter


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

The smiths - Ask


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Clearlake - Hate it that I got what i wanted


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Now Playing-

The Other Side Of Mt. Heart Attack
Artist: Liars
Album: Drum's Not Dead.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

future sound of london - paupa new guina


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix-Castles Made Of Sand


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

In my rotation right now...

The Editors - The Back Room
Morrissey - Ringleader of the Tormentors
Death Cab for Cutie - Plans
Wolf Parade - Apologies to the Queen Mary
Nick Cave - B Sides & Rarities


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Orbital - Satan


----------



## SendMeAnAngel (May 2, 2006)

Kutless - Your Touch


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

String quartet no. 14- _Death and the Maiden_ By Schubert
Oh Mandy By The Spinto Band
and Bullets by The Editors ('You dont need this disease'- correct)

are the last three things i listened to.

Im really obsessed by this string quartet at the moment, its one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## SendMeAnAngel (May 2, 2006)

Yellowcard - Rough Landing, Holly


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

'Johnny the Boy' from the Desert Sessions Vol. 1&2.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

See emily play - Pink Floyd


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Aphex twin - falling free(curve remix)


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Albert Hammond JR, Yours To Keep


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Pain of salvation- Oblivion Ocean


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Dogs


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

'Turnstile Blues' by Autolux


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

'One In A Million' - Aaliyah (Aphrodite Jungle Remix)


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Alexisonfire - This Could Be Anywhere In The World





I absolutely LOVE this track. Beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Shower Your Love - Kula Shaker - Kollected The Best Of ? 




"Warmth"


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

The Doors - The End


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yaphet Kotto - The Lurker

Ps. Remember, folks, the format is "Artist - Track Name", not the other way around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Tell that to Revelation :mrgreen:



Revelation said:


> Before I was hired as a real developer I designed a ton of band sites.
> 
> A very popular thread back then (when I was cool) was to specify what you were currently listening to. I'm sure many people here do not constantly listen to music, some of us do.
> 
> ...


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

He's going against the standard format, man. Just sayin'.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

*HOW DARE HE DAMM IT!* :evil:

Greg :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe the tunes he chooses are special rather than usual and so the format he chooses? what is acceptable to him might not be towards others? yet where lies the relevance of correctness?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

New Dawn Fades - Joy Division


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Sound of Silver - LCD Soundsystem


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

The well and the lighthouse - Arcade Fire


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Dream Theater- Scarred


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

*Zero 7 "Destiny"*


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

*Groove Armada "At the river"*






One of my favourites; I can feel myself energising. *Melts*


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Cloverstone said:


> Powertrip by: Monster Magnet


Now you're talkin' :lol:

Welcome to Sky Valley by Kyuss


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Cloverstone said:


> Powertrip by: Monster Magnet


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Scorpions - Wind of Change


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Porcupine Tree- Collapse The Light Into Earth


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Royksopp - Remind Me (Geico Version) I prefer this one






Royksopp - Remind Me "The music video in this one expresses how over tune my mind is; relates to my DR/DP"


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree...that second one did my head in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

I think you'll like this one HalfALady

Do not >Click here<


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Evil, evil man! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

=I !!!!!!

DIdn't Darren say "NOT" to click the link?!... MWMWhahhahah!!! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Smoke City - Underwater love


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ion Dissonance - A Regular Dose Of Azure


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

nothing


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I've edited the YouTube links on the last few pages to show you the new "YouTube Ready DPSelfhelp"  , hope that's cool.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Thank you, I went into edit mode to see how it's all writen out only to see the "youTube" button (next to the img button) in place which will make it all so much easier.

Thanks. 



Revelation said:


> I've edited the YouTube links on the last few pages to show you the new "YouTube Ready DPSelfhelp"  , hope that's cool.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

FATSO JETSON - MAGMA


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

*Queen of the stone age - River in the road*


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Dream Theater- The Glass Prison






The Glass Prison

[music by Myung, Petrucci, Portnoy, Rudess]
[lyrics by Mike Portnoy]

[I. REFLECTION]

Cunning, Baffling, Powerful
Been beaten to a pulp
Vigorous, Irresistable
Sick and tired and laid low
Dominating, Invincible
Black-out, loss of control
Overwhelming, Unquenchable
I'm powerless, have to let go

I can't escape it
It leaves me frail and worn
Can no longer take it
Senses tattered and torn

Hopeless surrender
Obsession's got me beat
Losing the will to live
Admitting complete defeat

Fatal Descent
Spinning around
I've gone too far
To turn back round

Desperate attempt
Stop the progression
At any length
Lift this obsession

Crawling to my glass prison
A place where no one knows
My secret lonely world begins

So much safer here
A place where I can go
To forget about my daily sins

Life here in my glass prison
A place I once called home
Fall in nocturnal bliss again

Chasing a long lost friend
I no longer can control
Just waiting for this hopelessness to end

[II. RESTORATION]

Run - fast from the wreckage of the past
A shattered glass prison wall behind me
Fight - past walking through the ashes
A distant oasis before me

Cry - desperate crawling on my knees
Begging God to please stop the insanity
Help me - I'm trying to believe
Stop wallowing in my own self pity

"We've been waiting for you my friend
The writing's been on the wall
All it takes is a little faith
You know you're the same as us all"

Help me - I can't break out this prison all alone
Save me - I'm drowning and I'm hopeless on my own
Heal me - I can't restore my sanity alone

Enter the door
Desperate
Fighting no more
Help me restore
To my sanity
At this temple of hope

I need to learn
Teach me how
Sorrow to burn
Help me return
To humanity
I'll be fearless and thorough
To enter this temple of hope

Believe
Transcend the pain
Living the life
Humility
Opened my eyes
This new odyssey
Of rigorous honesty

Serenity
I never knew
Soundness of mind
Helped me to find
Courage to change
All the things that I can

"We'll help you perform this miracle
But you must set your past free
You dug the hole, but you can't bury your sole
Open your mind and you'll see"

Help me - I can't break out this prison all alone
Save me - I'm drowning and I'm hopeless on my own
Heal me - I can't restore my sanity alone

[III. REVELATION]

Way off in the distance I saw a door
I tried to open
I tried forcing with all of my will and still
The door wouldn't open
[replaced with "but" in this line]

Unable to trust in my faith
I turned and walked away
I looked around, felt a chill in the air
Took my will and turned it over

The glass prison which once held me is now gone
["now" is not heard in this line]
A long lost fortress
Armed only with liberty
And the key of my willingness

Fell down on my knees and prayed
"Thy will be done"
I turned around, saw a light shining through
The door was wide open


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

the patient mental, World So Cold, Skrying - The End of All Things to Come - Mudvayne

Severed, Pharmaecopia, Under My Skin - L.D. 50 - Mudvayne

http://www.mudvayne.com

Blue Skin, Same Solution - Violence - Nothingface


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

CAN - Vitamin C


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Kate Nash - Foundations






:lol: :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Kanye West - Stronger






Daft Punk are one of my favourite artistes. =).


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Alex Gaudino - Destination Calabria






*Wipes drool*... lol.

2:12 = :shock:


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

artist: marco polo feat. masta ace , song: nastalgia, album: port authority


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Screaming Trees - All I know


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ncl7New1c ... ed&search=


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Stereolab - Iron Man


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Ladytron - Blue Jeans


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Ladytron - Evil


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Lior - This Old Love*


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

I enjoyed that Pollyanna, cheers =).


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Turnstile Blues - Autolux


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

*Wake Up - Tim Armstrong*


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Desert Sessions Vol. 3&4 - 'Avon'


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Cymande - The Message


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Very cool Tone 8)


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

They certainly are 8) 
I forgot Cymande were based in England..


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Faker-This Heart Attack*


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Some old-skool hip-hop

Just Ice - Cold Gettin' Dumb


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Tribe Called Quest/Leaders of the New School - Scenario (remix)

=

*Bitch ass *****.... :roll:

I liked it till I heard that.... :?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah - completely ruins it.

Delete that methinks.....

Something less homophobic

JVC Force - Strong Island


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

artist - Yesterday's New Quintet

song - Wanda Vidal

album - Sound Directions

http://www.stonesthrow.com/madlib/


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

This band relaxes me so well; it helps ground me. I couldn?t find my favourite single of 4Hero (Golden Solitude), so I uploaded it myself? walk in the park with Windows Movie Maker, if any one wants some help with it, give me a shout. You only need to add a picture to the mp3 to turn it into a movie file.

*4Hero - Golden Solitude* (Kicks off @ 1.31/-5.25)






*4hero - Les Fleur feat. Carinna Andersson* (Just plain beautiful)






Recommendations:

4Hero - Two Pages (1998) - Universal Reprise

4Hero - Creating Patterns (2001) - Twothesme

4Hero - Creating Patterns - Hold It Down

4Hero - Creating Patterns - Unique

4Hero - Creating Patterns - Something Nothing

4Hero - Creating Patterns - 2-BS-74638


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Darren

I like Golden Solitude but my favorite is Escape That, I am sure if I give the first track a few listens I will like it a lot more.

Love the percussion in Loveless feat.

8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Here?s a single I?ve wanted to upload/show for while now (about a year). And now I know how to turn MP3s into videos? it?s total MoFo winner . I myself can relate to the lyrics due to my DR/DP. Superb classic 

*Horace Silver - Won't you open up your senses*


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

This is definitely my fav, I didn't really focus on the lyrics but I will have another listen and listen to the story. Smooth track 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Darren
> 
> I like Golden Solitude but my favorite is Escape That, I am sure if I give the first track a few listens I will like it a lot more.
> 
> ...


*Rolls eyes*? yeah my mood has shifted to liking Escape That more as well now? lol

You know in Escape That and Loveless Feat, do they both have some sort of Cello being Plucked to create that bass sound?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> This is definitely my fav, I didn't really focus on the lyrics but I will have another listen and listen to the story. Smooth track 8)


Yeah, it really seems to touch you from within? this is the type of music in which melts me? ?Just what the doctor ordered!?? lol. You have excellent taste in music ma man .


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm gonna chill now, although i'm gonna upload that "4Hero - Creating Patterns - Unique" because it reminds me of a old Sega master system game called "Out run"... lol

Out run - Magical Sound Shower


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Darren, you might want to have a look at this site, a lot of unsigned artists available for download. If you find anything you like let me know.

http://www.triplejunearthed.com/


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

See if you can find, *Hunz, Draw the line* it was number 86 on the top 100.

You may have to sift through a bit of crap but there is some quality material there if you could be bothered to look for it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Pollyanna? wow? that "Hunz, Draw the line" is Uber cool! I?m into my electronic music as well. I used to love Daft Punk a lot? although they haven?t made anything new for quite a while now . Thanks for that link? I noticed you can browse by genre, that?s real useful? I?ll give it a blast


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

artist - Joe McDuphrey Experience

song - Solar Waves

album - Experience EP

http://www.stonesthrow.com/madlib/


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Some Aussie Hip Hop 8)

*The Tongue*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Radiohead - Jigsaw falling into place


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

artist - Soulive

song - Reverb

album - Break Out

http://www.soulive.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

band - Meat Puppets

record - Rise To Your Knees

http://www.meatpuppets.com


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Autechre - Piezo


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Gloria Jones - Tainted Love






Earthlings? - Saving up for my spaceship


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Autechre - 444


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

*Purcell - Music for a while - Sylvia McNair*






This used to be in my repertoire when I was a singer :lol: 
In another life...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Rick Roll






[email protected]

http://spideyroll.ytmnd.com


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Lo Fidelity All Stars - Blisters on my brain/Disco Machine Gun


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

*Fear Factory - Ressurection*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

*The Journey Continues - Mark Brown & Sarah Cracknell* (Lloyds TSB Advert Remix)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

LIFT YOUR HEAD UP HIGH AND BLOW YOUR BRAINS OUT


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Final Fantasy 12 - The Sochen Cave Palace

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bjgtpQW ... re=related


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

edit


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Whats up Tone?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Nothing mate -- I meant to upload this instead... :roll:

Can - Mushroom (1971)


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Akercocke- Horns of Baphomet


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

MrMister - welcome to the real world

how apt


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

FAILURE - "Stuck on you"






P.S: Add *&fmt=18* to the end of any youtube vid to get the new HD version of youtube vids.

FAILURE - Smoking Umbrellas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-W0Ze- ... re=related

You can listen to the whole album via this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zznd1OEm ... re=related

My favor is "The nurse who loved me"

This is "A Perfect Circle" Version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z8QaTQq ... re=related

I can't be bothered to find Failure's version =P.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh and another space song is mint as well... the whole album is.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Static-X - December


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

The sound of silence


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quite an apt one here:

Unreal by Ill Ni?o


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Coheed & Cambria
my friend just gave me this cd ( # IV). I was too poor to buy it myself 
I used to put their earlier cds in when i was driving down into the state to get my sister from her college in podunk because they're so long I wouldn't have to change them.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

through blood by thunder-Army of the Pharaohs


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm listening to a song called, "Lighthouse" by Hope

http://www.myspace.com/hearhope

The lyrics are awesome...


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Layla said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S18nnIw_h-8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I watched the videos... 
That dude's hair is awesome!! haha.

the music is beautiful


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Weezer - My Name Is Jonas


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

hazelnutta said:


> Hey I watched the videos...
> That dude's hair is awesome!! haha.


It is pretty amazing


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

captivate deactivate by the demigodz


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: This Will Destroy You - Quiet


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Someday by Eternal


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: Diary Of Dreams - Remedy Child [Diary_of_Dreams-Nekrolog_43-.Accession.-2007-AMOK]

Great poetic (but rather dark) industrial/synth/techno. Very introspective.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

consumption- swollen members


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

lady venom- swollen members


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

demigodzilla by the demigodz


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: Amon Amarth - The Hero [Amon_Amarth-Twilight_Of_The_Thunder_God-(Advance)-2008-FNT]


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

fan - of my computer


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Watussi by Harmonia


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: Lars Winnerb?ck - Hugger I Sten [Lars_Winnerb?ck_-_Efter_Nattens_Br?nder_1996-2006-2CD-SE-2006-SOET]


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hardrock Hallelujah - LORDI


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: Sigur R?s - Untitled #5 (Alafoss)


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Eartha Kitt - I wanna be evil :twisted:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

UNREAL by Drain Sth





Hope is wearing thin as ice
When my feelings slowly die
Is there anyone there?
Am I all alone?
Through the flesh to the bone
Thorn sticks deep inside me
Can you feel me, I am wrong
Can you see me, I am gone
From the things I have denied
Feel the smell, Feel the smell
From what once was me
I am trapped in myself
Buried in my body
Can you feel me I am wrong
Can you see me so long gone
I am lost, I'm on my own
All my feelings, turned to stone
To stone...
To stone...


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

wow hazelnutta thats a great lyric


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Rein said:


> wow hazelnutta thats a great lyric


Thanks but they aint mine... great lyrics indeed


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Perpetual Oyster by Yawning Man






Cochise by Audioslave

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5eo0_ ... hise-video


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

King Crimson- THE COURT OF THE CRIMSON KING including THE RETURN OF THE FIRE WITCH and THE DANCE OF THE PUPPETS


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Orphaned Land- Ocean Land

Here the video clip of this Israeli metal band:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Autechre - Sim Gishel


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Porcupine Tree- Stranger By The Minute


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Elvis Presley - Return To Sender


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Rein said:


> Elvis Presley - Return To Sender


Have you heard this version of 'Are you lonesome tonight' where he laughs all the way through?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: That was really funny, in never heard it before.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know what was making him laugh, either that woman warbling in the background, or how he changed the lyrics to ' Do you gaze at your bald head and wish you had hair?'

Either way, if you're seriously depersonalised, derealised whatever -- this is the song to put a smile back on your face :wink:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah it really is  i have add it right to my favorites.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine too, along with Marc Bolan and Ringo Starr trying to keep a straight face during the making of his film ' Born To Boogie'

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hWh1rlCGI ... re=related


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Monster Magnet - Twin Earth


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

delete


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

MGMT - Electric Feel
(Tone have you listened to such bad music that you deleted it?  )


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

My bad taste knows no shame


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

ok  
Tori Amos - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Ohh LOVE Tori Amos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Deftones-pins and needles


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up by Rick Astley


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Did I just get Rickrolled again?... :?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: lol @ the rickrolled thing 

Johnny Cash - San Quentin


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

CocoRosie - Terrible Angels


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

cocorosie - by your side


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Johnny Cash - one


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Bloc Party - Helicopter


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

David bowie-Underground-from the film Labyrinth -I love David bowie-hes hot,getting a little older now though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

David Bowie-magic dance-from the film Labyrinth again- My fav film ever!!. 






Think I am on one tonight.....lol....welcome to my world.ha


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Johnny Cash - The mercy seat (fantastic song)


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Bright Eyes - Don't Know When But A Day Is Gonna Come


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

and the next song on that cd; 8. nothing gets crossed out 9. make war and 10 waste of paint (also a fucking great song)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Song- Atwa Artist- System of a down Album-Toxicity


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Sigur Ros-Glosoli


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

sigur rus fucking rules


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Cephalic carnage-dying will be the death of me


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

*Origin*-finite


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

*Bad religion*-incomplete


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

*Bad Religion* - Fu*k Armageddon


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

*Muse*-hysteria


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

*Muse*-Starlight

Far away
The ship is taking me far away
Far away from the memories
Of the people who care if I live or die

Starlight
I will be chasing the starlight
Until the end of my life
I don't know if it's worth it anymore

Hold you in my arms
I just wanted to hold
You in my arms

My life
You electrify my life
Let's conspire to ignite
All the souls that would die just to feel alive

But I'll never let you go
If you promised not to fade away
Never fade away

Our hopes and expectations
Black holes and revelations
Our hopes and expectations
Black holes and revelations

Hold you in my arms
I just wanted to hold
You in my arms

Far away
The ship is taking me far away
Far away from the memories
Of the people who care if I live or die

And I'll never let you go
If you promise not to fade away
Never fade away

Our hopes and expectations
Black holes and revelations
Our hopes and expectations
Black holes and revelations

Hold you in my arms
I just wanted to hold
You in my arms
I just wanted to hold


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Soil*-unreal


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Soil*-Halo


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Seether*-Remedy


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Slipknot*-Spit it out


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*kataklysm*- beyond salvation.....and...kataklysm - manipulator of souls


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*slipknot*-surfacing...my fav slipknot song.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah thats a nice slipknot song spirit.

Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Im not sure I would define that particular slipknot song as "nice" :evil: lol but thats why I like it... 

*Bjork*-All is full of love


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

[email protected] :evil:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

haha :!:

*Bjork*-Venus as a boy


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bandain album:nothing remains title: It's only them

I enjoy artists who seem to have experienced the state I'm currently in, it gives me the comfort of knowing I'm not alone...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Spike13 said:


> Bandain album:nothing remains title: It's only them
> 
> I enjoy artists who seem to have experienced the state I'm currently in, it gives me the comfort of knowing I'm not alone...


I see where you are coming from but in reality the majority of those bands havnt experienced similar things,they have no clue,its just that those lyrics sell songs because everyne has experienced some kind of pain and the music makes them feel like they arent alone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

In this shiver of symphony
the closing shadows turn like a still
a thousand feet across the floor
and they're deciding I'll never grow old
quiet now quiet now
crying I won't stop 
the quivers running down my mind
close enough
close enough
and I'm feeling tired
(kiss kiss kill kill)
(kiss kiss kill kill)

Kiss kiss kiss me dantly
kill kill kill me quietly
chill chill chill me instantly
one kill one chill just one kiss

In this scaring demised time cries and grabs for reality
having cold touch comforts me as a greeting in dead and despair
sinking down sinking down slipping my conscious knows hasn't into the pride
close and I'm close and I'm feeling tired

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUOR2UxB ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apc0nE6V ... re=related


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Sufjan Stevens - Flint (For The Unemployed And Underpaid)
The 1e song i have ever heard of him but it has a nice "sound".


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

System of a Down - Aerials
_from the album: Toxicity_


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

*Smashing pumkins*-Fuck You [An Ode To No One]


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

*Mandalay* ~ Beautiful


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I Adore this song.

*Lamb*-Angel Gabriel


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

......


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nick Drake - Been Smokin' Too Long


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,,

*Sato*-Koritsu


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

*Snow patrol*-Chasing cars


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

*Secret garden*-Adagio


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Superwoman - ALICIA KEYS


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Rammstein - Stein Um Stein


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Moby - Sleep Alone


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Damien Rice - The animals were gone


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Snow Patrol - Set The Fire To The Third Bar


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Prodigy*-Voodoo people


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

*Prodigy*-Breath


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

The Prodigy is so cool i have seen them live, freaking fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Live! OMG im soooo jealous,I have allways wanted to see them live.I LOVE them.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah it was fantastic they really broke the place down and the crowd fliped it hard.





I guess that was for me one of the most cool things i have done with dp.
If i ever feel a lil better and they give a consert here i defenetly go to them.
Probable you don`t wanna now al this but i just feel like saying it


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome,I do want to know  i was depressed today but feel better talking to you,

I think the prodigy are probably the best live act around...i remember years ago watching a live performence on the tv they did at glastonbury,was amazing,they won an award for that live performence,theyre allways great at Glastonbury.
Seeing the Prodigy live is still definatly something I aim to do.
Personally I love Keith.
AND I used to do all the prodigy danceing LOL....wanted to be a stage dancer...happy days...

now ive probably told you to much 

_Flashing warning_


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

*Natalie Merchant*-My skin






*Take a look at my body,
look at my hands
there's so much here that I don't understand
Your face saving promises,
whispered like prayers
I don't need them.

Cuz I've been treated so wrong
I've been treated so long as if I'm becoming untouchable...

Well, contempt loves the silence
it thrives in the dark,
the fine winding tendrils that strangle the heart
They say that promises sweeten the blow
but I don't need them... no I don't need them.

I've been treated so wrong,
I've been treated so long as if I'm becoming untouchable
I'm a slow dying flower
I'm the frost killing hour
sweet turning sour
& untouchable.

ooh I need
the darkness,
the sweetness,
the sadness,
the weakness,
ooh I need this.
Need a lullabye,
a kiss goodnight,
angel, sweet love of my life
ooh I need this

I'm a slow dying flower
frost killing hour
the sweet turning sour
& untouchable

Do you remember the way that you touched me before,
all the trembling sweetness
I loved and adored...
Your face saving promises
whispered like prayers.
I don't need them.

I need the darkness,
the sweetness,
the sadness,
the weakness,
ooh I need this.
I need a lullabye
a kiss goodnight,
angel, sweet love of my life
ooh I need this
Well, is it dark enough,
can you see me?
do you want me?
can you reach me?
or I'm leaving...
you better shut your mouth
and hold your breath
you kiss me now,
you catch your death
oh I mean this...
oh I mean this..
*


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

*Rage against the machine*
-sleep now in the fire




And
-killing in the name




And
-Testify


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow that Natalie Merchant - My skin thats a really beautifull song, i have add it to my favorites.  
I really need to install a download program there is so much good music.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes I listened to it so much Im suprised it didnt lull me to sleep lol,which is soon where I shall be.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Inspired by the word game  i`m now listening to;
Within Temptation - Ice Queen




A dutch gothic band and i use to be afraid of that song :shock: 
Its no joke i really could not hear it (1e year i had dp) and if i did hear it i felt like going crazy  
Really weird what music can do with someone, now i can listen to it but it stays a little creapy.

Greetings,
Sir psycho


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Henryk G?recki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs 1st movement






Am currently addicted to listening to this. Just wait till it gets going at 4:07 , it's very powerful, compelling and emotive.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

falling_free said:


> Henryk G?recki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs 1st movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds cool 
*add it to my fav.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Reflekt feat. Delline Bass - Need To Feel Loved


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nirvana - Rape Me


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Johnny cash - Personal jesus


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

*SOAD*-Suite pee 



*SOAD*-War? 



*SOAD*-phuck 



*SOAD*-Roulette


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Rein said:


> Inspired by the word game  i`m now listening to;
> Within Temptation - Ice Queen
> A dutch gothic band
> Greetings,
> Sir psycho


Sir psycho  ,
I like gothicy sounding music,but within temptation is a bit TO commercial for my tastes.

*I Monster*-Who is she 



*Wedard*-Black Hole Sagittarius Alpha


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

*Bjork*-Army of me.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> *Bjork*-Army of me.


Weird, Creepy, Unusual music (and clip) I love it!  
This one is also good
Bj?rk - Declare Independence


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep gotta love Bjork,great choice Rein. 

*Sex Pistols*-Pretty Vacent 



*Sex pistols*-Anarchy in the UK


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Nasty vid....pity about the song :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

*Queen adreena*
-Desert lullaby
-Drink me-
-Suck
-Fm doll

Cant find decent clips of these,half of them were probably removed from the internet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

*Pagan Reign*

http://www.myspace.com/paganreign


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Rolling Stones - Sympathy for The Devil


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Price of beauty - by: Suicide silence


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Shattered- By: Rolling stones


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Moby - In my heart


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Rolling Stones (live in tokio) - paint it black


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

CocoRosie (with a french rapper) - Bear hides and Buffalo




*don`t now what he is saying but i bet he has a story to tell


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

ELECTRIC FEEL by MGMT


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

woow thats good


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Walking on a dream remix


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Circle in the sky- mychildren mybride

Shortly before:
Early in the morning- Buddy guy


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Steen (A dutch rapper) - Doe het
There is much anger in it, i like it (luckely you can`t understand it).


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Sail Away by MADRUGADA (Norwegian rock, amazing)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

A friend sent me a link for a music video and it kinda got me listenung to some old 80,s favourites.
I had a major crush on Billy idol lol....give me fingerless gloves and im there....


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Bjork- Gloomy Sunday (though I prefer the Diamanda version better)


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Herman van Veen - De Man die zelfmoord wilde plegen


----------



## Degausser1 (Dec 14, 2008)

My nationality is Norwegian..Always wanted to go visit someday..


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Inside- Bang Gang


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

HIM - wicked game....Ville Valo is pure eye candy


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't stop - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Rein said:


> Steen (A dutch rapper) - Doe het
> There is much anger in it, i like it (luckely you can`t understand it).


Love it! Thanks for the linkage Rein!

The chorus sounds like he's saying, "Do it! do it! Do it!" lol.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Now Playing:

India Arie's 2nd album Voyage to India


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Madrugada- The Riverbed

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Riverbed

Moon,
How it falls on the field down among us.
Rain,
falls on the king, and his men on the riverbed.
Now,
Now we meet after all these years.

Do you my king, do you remember me?

Yeah, I see your face before me now.

And I'm telling you tonight, that I know we belong,
Beyond this life.
The war has taken its turn, and it ain't ever turning back.

I grew to be a man 
A man who grew to be a king.
Got a job at the mill,
And when the war came
I signed up for you.

Every day now,
I send a letter to the people back home.
Oh, I bet you long for the life that you lived.
Me and myself I got nothing to lose but this war.
And I'm telling you the war that I fought
It was wrong,
And we must die.
Well, now the shells are hammering down on the riverbed.

Drums roll,
And we must go.
We must go, the enemy is upon us.
Rise from your knee,
And now, pull to the bridge.

Oh, brother don't turn, cause I'm right behind you now.
Go on, go on, on up from the riverbed.
For I'm telling you the war that I fought
It was wrong,
And we must die.
It doesn't matter much now anyway,
Tonight we unite.

And when we're pushing through, 
I turn around one last time,
And through the fire and the rain
I see the king's white flag.

The king lives on,

But everyone

Everybody dies.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

scylla said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTISLuVIwcU
> 
> Madrugada- The Riverbed
> 
> ...


Great song, he reminds me so much of Nick Cave


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Metalica - St.Anger.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Cam said:


> Great song, he reminds me so much of Nick Cave


Yeah, he does sing like him, and sometimes he sounds like Leonard Cohen too. I looove Madrugada!

The Raconteurs "Steady, As She Goes"


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Devil - Stereophonics


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Wild Flower - The Cult


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Ane Brun - The Puzzle


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Madrugada - Hands Up, I Love You


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

Depeche mode-Enjoy the silence


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Puddle of mud-Blurry.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

The Beginning is the End is the Beginning - Smashing Pumpkins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4blSrZv ... re=related


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

LOVE The smashing pumpkins.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Death Cab for Cutie - A Lack of Color


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

A few of my SP favs


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Slipknot- Snuff
Slipknot-Vermillion part 1
Slipknot- Scissors
Slipknot- The nameless


----------



## checkmate2006 (Jan 12, 2009)

Last.FM - Checkmate2006 Recommended - From Autumn to Ashes - The Fiction We Live


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins






(Yeah, Lyns, SP rocks)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I love the smashing pumpkins- I really like rat in a cage if that's the name of the song.

Now playing- Chasing Cars by Snow Patrol


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Me Against The World - Tupac Shakur


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Stina Nordenstam - Everyone Else In The World


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Devendra Banhart - Sight to Behold


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool music Scylla
Davendra banhart is always cool, never heard about Stina Nordenstam but it sounds good! *add to favorites


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

glad you liked them Rein

The Raconteurs "Steady, As She Goes"


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

The fray-How to save a life
Pearl Jam-Alive
Pearl Jam-Daughter


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Tom Waits - Cold Cold Ground


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Alice by Tom Waits


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

*The Pixies - Hey*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I LOVE the Pixies...

Pixies-Where is my mind.. is my fav but I really cant be arsed to find a link..


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Limp biskit-behind blue eyes


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I LOVE the Pixies...
> 
> Pixies-Where is my mind.. is my fav but I really cant be arsed to find a link..


You know I nearly posted that song, it's awesome...but I love the clip for Hey.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Limp biscuit-behind blue eyes


I was just thinking about this song yesterday I think. I was thinking how I'd like to hear it...amazing Lyns, thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks at the above post's and thinks :shock:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> Looks at the above post's and thinks :shock:


LOL

Yeah I liked the video for Hey much better too. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Limp bizkit-behind blue eyes
> ...


Yeah, I wouldnt go mad on their other stuff but I really love that song and the vid.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

The secret machines ~ Sad and lonley


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit said:
> ...


Know the original behind blue eyes? I can play it sorta on keyboard and i try to change the text into dutch but it doesn`t fit so good


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Bright Eyes - Don't Know When But The Day Is Gonna Come


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

nice one Rein 

violet by Hole


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice one both of you!

np: Godspeed! You black emperor - Rocket Falls On Rocket Falls


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

MEGADETH feat Cristina Scabbia - A Tout Le Monde

http://www.truveo.com/Megadeth-Cristina ... 1301703548


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Cristofori's Dream by David Lanz


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Cherub Rock - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: September Malevolence - On Our Own

Great.

And just have to share one of the most uplifting tracks ever made.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels


----------



## Nidis (Jan 15, 2009)

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours

Apparently I'm too much of a new guy to be able to post links yet, but its on Youboob.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

All My Life - Foo Fighters


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

The presets-Talk like that.






IDA Maria-Oh my god.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Hang Me Up To Dry - Cold War Kids


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

The Presets are alright, good Aussie band :wink:

How about .....Ladyhawk.....their from NZ


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Out of the Races and Onto the Tracks - The Rapture


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> The Presets are alright, good Aussie band :wink:
> 
> How about .....Ladyhawk.....their from NZ


Yeah, I like Ladyhawke, great pick.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Icky Thump- The White Stripes


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

^-^


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Gogol Bordello - start wearing purple (some gypsy punk  )


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Gogol Bordello: Wonderlust King


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Blue Thunder - Galaxie 500


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

Matt Nathanson - Car Crash


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumb - In my arms

<3 for the parents here ^_^


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Neutral Milk Hotel - Oh Comely

Perhaps the saddest song ever written.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Ane Brun - My Lover Will Go


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Ute Lemper - The case continues


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

HOLE HEARTED by Extreme (same guys who sang, "More Than Words")


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

some weird indie rock station, it sounds good


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Portishead - Magic Doors

I can't deny what I've become
I'm just emotionally undone
I can't deny I can with someone else
When I have tried to find the words
To describe this sense absurd
Try to resist my thoughts but I can't lie

All the muse in myself
My desire I can't hide
No reason and I thought

I can't divide they'll hide from me
I don't know who I'm meant to be
I guess it's just the person that I am
Often I've felt that I don't wade
Into the gift of my mistake
Again, again I'm wrong, and I confess

All the muse in myself
My desire I can't hide
No reason and I thought

All the muse in myself
My desire I can't hide
No reason and I thought


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

One- Metallica


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Reckoner - Radiohead - In Rainbows


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

sneaker said:


> Reckoner - Radiohead - In Rainbows


Classic song.

Okkervil River - Our Life Is Not A Movie Or Maybe

"It's just a life story, so there's no climax. No more new territory, so put away the imax. In the plot that you passed through your teeth there was no pity. No fade in - scene begins on a kid in the big city. And no cut to a costly parade that's for him only. No dissolve to sliver of grey thats his new lady"


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

MGMT-Time to pretend
Empire of the sun-Walking on dream

The kilers-Spaceman


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Prodigy-Omen


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Nina Simone - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Bernard Butler (Suede) - Stay - People Move On


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Hole - Doll Parts






i am doll eyes
doll mouth, doll legs
i am doll arms, big veins
dog bait
yeah, they really want you
they really want you, they really do
yeah, they really want you
they really want you, and i do too
i want to be the girl with the most cake
i love it so much it just turns to hate
i fake it so true, i am beyond fake
and someday, you will ache like i ache
someday, you will ache like i ache
i am doll parts
bad skin, doll heart
it's stands for knife
for the rest of my life
yeah, they really want you
they really want you, they really do
yeah, they really want you
they really want you, and i do too
i want to be the girl with the most cake
he only loves those things because he loves
to see them break
i fake it so true i am beyond fake
and someday, you will ache like i ache
someday, you will ache like i ache


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

The Beta Band - Dry the rain - Champion Versions EP/High Fidelity OST

'If there's something inside that you wanna say
Say it out loud, it'll be ok'

Great song


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Trent Reznor ,Jeordie White(Guitar), Peter Murphy and Atticus Ross. -- A Strange Kind of Love


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Ben Kweller - In Other Words - Sha Sha


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I think the prodigy are probably the best live act around...i remember years ago watching a live performence on the tv they did at glastonbury,was amazing,they won an award for that live performence,theyre allways great at Glastonbury.
> Seeing the Prodigy live is still definatly something I aim to do.


Aargh they planned a concert on 4 march in Amsterdam but they are sold out :x


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, that sucks Rein


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Rein said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > I think the prodigy are probably the best live act around...i remember years ago watching a live performence on the tv they did at glastonbury,was amazing,they won an award for that live performence,theyre allways great at Glastonbury.
> ...


Yeah I totally agree. I have seen them twice. Once at Download Festival 2006 in the UK and I saw them January 2009 at the Big Day Out Melbourne Australia. Best live act I have ever seen. So much energy. They are headlining Download Festival again this year so fingers crossed I will be able to go. Definitely worth seeing if you can.

Rage Against The Machine - People of the sun - Evil Empire


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Manic Street Preachers - No Surface All Feeling - Everything Must Go


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

SMILE by Lily Allen

:mrgreen:


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

The Reindeer Section - If Everything Fell Quiet - Y'All Get Scared Now, Ya Hear!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sympathy for the Devil - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Sympathy for the Devil - The Rolling Stones


Suchs a fantastic song!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

cocorosie japan


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Tiny spirits in a k-hole
Bloated like soggy cereal
God will come and wash away
Our tattoos and all the cocaine
And all of the aborted babies
Will turn into little banbies

Wounded river push along
Searching for that desert song
And Mozart's requiem will play
On tiny speakers made of clay
Tell my mother that I love her
Martin Luther you're an angel

Charming monkey saunter swagger
Drunken donkey limbs disjointed
Your chest is a petting zoo
Mexican pony fucked up shoes
I dreamt one thousand basketball courts
Nothing holier than sports

Dragonfly kiss your tail
Precious robot built so frail
Univers of milk and ember
Your hot kiss in mid December
What's god's name I can't remember
Through the crack eye lovely weather

Cocorosie K-Hole


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Spinto Band - Crack the whip - Nice And Nicely Done


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

World Wide Suicide - Pearl Jam


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: Brand New - Okay I believe you, but my tommy gun doesnt.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

The Hold Steady - How A Resurrection Really Feels


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Camera Obscura - Books written for girls - Underachievers Please Try Harder


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Ofra Haza- leorech hayam

I don't listen to many israeli songs but I heared this song a few days ago, and now I'm very depressed so this song fits.
This singer had an amazing voice. She died from AIDS.

Here is a link to the song (the translation is kinda weird and funny):


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Manic Street Preachers - Spectators of Suicide - Generation Terrorists


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Snow Patrol - Take Back The City - A Hundred Million Suns


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I Am the Walrus - The Beatles


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Kurt Nilsen Espen Lind Askilholm Alejandro Fuentes-- Halellujah (amazing rendition)


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Cocorosie - Noah`s ark


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Dave Matthews Band - One Sweet World (live) - Remember Two Things

(I think I post in this section a bit too much  but I do love it. You guys give me some great ideas for new music to listen to. Love my music - helps me forget  )


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Colin Hay - Beautiful World - Man @ Work / Scrubs soundtrack


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

The Decemberists - Won't Want For Love (Margaret in the Taiga)


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Portishead - Roads


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Zero-7 - Distractions


----------



## Alex (Mar 9, 2009)

The Stone Roses - I Wanna Be Adored


----------



## ryanweatherby (Mar 10, 2009)

Children of Bodom- Mask of Sanity


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Sia - Breathe Me (Acoustic)


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Vampire of Dusseldorf- Macabre


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Tom Waits - Anywhere I Lay My Head


----------



## shatteredxfaithz (Mar 8, 2009)

NP:Hand of Blood-Bullet for my Valentine.


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

The Crave - High - Bring It On EP


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Blur-Tender


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

The plague- Bring me the Horizon


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Ending is the Beginning- Suicide silence


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Bela Lugosi's Dead - Electric Hellfire Club cover.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Start wearing purple- Gogol Bordello


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

The Thermals - When I Was Afraid

"Fear was mine. Fear was by my side. It kept me well, hell it kept me alive. I counted days as they faded away, i only felt safe when I was afraid. When you held me near, you held me close - i couldn't die if I was afraid. I couldn't live if I was afraid. Counting the days, pacing the sky, holding every breath I had left inside"


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Chatham County Line - Chip of a Star - IV


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

The other night I had a dream, yesterday I saw a music video and realized that my dream was this music video, I dreampt it before I had seen it. The things that happen to the girl in the vid were happening to me in my dream-the black demom creatures etc...I may sound crazy but I know why I dreampt it and what it means.

Bat for lashes- Daniel.


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Bat for Lashes are awesome. Saw them live at Glastonbury 2007.

Counting Crows - Round Here - August And Everything After


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Roby Lakatos


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Beck ft. Cat Power - Orphans


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Old 97's - Question - Satellite Rides


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Firewater - Already Gone






Well I was on the border line 
Of a suicidal state of mind 
Because all the love we had was gone 
But there was just one more courier flight 
And it was leaving in the cold morning light 
And that's the one you can be sure that I was on

And so I took a long last glance 
Around this glorified garbage can 
And then I burned all of my bridges goodbye 
And now I'm staggering a jagged line 
All around this glorious equator line 
So don't come looking, because I'm already gone

And so I'm gonna dive, dive, dive, dive into this pale moonlight 
And I'm gonna dance, dance, dance until I fall 
You know I wanna lose my head inside a song 
And I'm gonna drag you all along 
But don't you miss me, because I'm already gone

I got a stack of presidents 
Stuck way down into my pants 
I got a pair of Jesus boots and a head all full of song 
I never seem to get it right 
But it doesn't seem to matter tonight 
Because I'm here and you know I'm already gone

And I'm gonna dive, dive, dive, dive into this pale moonlight 
And I'm gonna dance, dance, dance until I fall 
You know I wanna lose my head inside a song 
And I'm gonna drag you all along 
But don't you miss me, because I'm already gone 
I'm already gone

Well I'm one day older 
And I'm feeling like a soldier 
Yeah you know it's colder than a morgue out on this quay 
But I'm ready for a last trip 
As they hoist me on board this container ship 
'Cause where I'm going to, nobody knows my name

And I'm gonna dive, dive, dive, dive into this pale moonlight 
And I'm gonna dance, dance, dance until I fall 
You know I wanna lose my head inside a song 
And I'm gonna drag you all along 
But don't you miss me, because I'm already gone 
I'm already gone (x4) 
I'm already ...


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Cat Power - Maybe Not


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

The Flaming Lips - Waiting For A Superman


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Jefferson Airplane - Share A Little Joke






A friend of mine asked me
Where has he been
Where is he now?
I said he's been set free
Shares a little joke with the world somehow

Sounded like he'd make a halo
When I heard his laughter floating
It's all for fun you know
He said he just let go
Shares a little joke with the world

How can I make you as happy as I am
I feel like you're running
I know we could fly
Your eyes are never tired
Your mind is on fire
Your heart has never been satisfied

World around you
Never catches up with you

Some people are in love
Some people know everything can be done
I think you're joking
I believe in half of you
I want to journey
I want to laugh with you
But after you
Share a little joke with the world

World around you
Never catches up with you


----------



## Alex (Mar 9, 2009)

Ian Brown - F.E.A.R


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

The Organ - Memorize The City - Grab That Gun


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Bjork - Joga


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Cocteau Twins - Heaven or Las Vegas


----------



## Alex (Mar 9, 2009)

Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Pearl Jam - Black - Ten


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Prodigy - World's On Fire - Invaders Must Die


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful by 10 Years


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

DAM - Innocent Criminals (english translation)


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

prodigy - invader must die (cd)


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Prodigy - Warrior's Dance - Invaders Must Die


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

The Clash Brand New Cadillac London Calling


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Eva Cassidy Fields Of Gold @ Blues Alley 1996 (((Stereo)))
this is a good song


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Bonnie 'Prince' Billy - I See a Darkness


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

The Cure-Us and them
http://www.last.fm/music/The+Cure/_/Us+or+Them


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Tori Amos-Crucify


----------



## ryanweatherby (Mar 10, 2009)

Detones- "Elite"


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Cruciform Atheist- Blood ritual


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Fever Dog - "Stillwater"


----------



## xnr (Apr 15, 2009)

Soon we'll be found by Sia


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Vision and Execution BY Erich Bachman


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Was in the mood for some old emo music from my high school days today.

Something Corporate - Walking By

"And these nights I get high just from breathing. When I lie here with you *i'm sure that i'm real*, like those fireworks over the freeway. I could stay here all day, but that's not how you'll feel"


----------



## mamamia (Mar 24, 2009)

the heart is a lonely hunter - thievery corporation - the cosmic game
song artist album


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Joy Division - Transmission


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights :mrgreen:


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

The Killers: Spaceman :shock:


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Kings of Convenience - Know How - Riot On An Empty Street


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3xjc2D9 ... re=related


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt: Live


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

The Gallows.- the vulture (act 2)


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Sarah Blasko, Brilliant artist IMO


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Carl Orff: Carmina Burana


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Led Zeppelin- Whole lotta love


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Smashing pumpkins- x.y.u


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

The Fray : You Found Me


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Audioslave : Show Me How To Live


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Evanescence : My Immortal


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Sigur Ros - Glosoli


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

CocoRosie - Sunshine


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hocico-Memorias_Atras-Limited_Edition-2CD-2008-D2H\202-hocico-poisoned_and_silenced.mp3


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Slipknot- Sulfur


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

La Roux - Bulletproof


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Eagles of Death Metal - _Cherry Cola_


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Hatebreed - Defeatist


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

The Devil Wears Prada - Don't Dink and Drance


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Slipknot - snuff


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Foo Fighters - Best of you


----------



## johannes (Apr 10, 2009)

Prince - Gotta broken heart again


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Jeremy Camp-This Man


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Haste The Day-Chorus of Angels


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Flyleaf-All Around Me


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Flyleaf are awesome.

np: Angerfist - The World Will Shiver (T-Junction & Rudeboy Remix)


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Flyleaf-Im So Sick


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

SETH

The Waitress Song.

http://www.triplejunearthed.com/artists ... stid=21093


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

The Fray-How To Save A Life


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Rage Against The Machine-Bulls On Parade


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

biffy clyro-mountains (nice words)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Florence and the machine~Rabbit heart(raise it up)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Black Sabbath-Fairies Wear Boots

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuI8d57 ... re=related


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

dan black-symphonies


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Bullet for my valentine - Tears don't fall

I don't think I am allowed to post links yet, shame.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Crazy Bitch by Buckcherry


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Check ur inbox.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Check ur inbox.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Alice In Chains


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

mm, I admire Alice in Chains!!!! <3 

NP - Babylon Zoo - Spaceman
truest crazy rave hippies from sweet 90ies


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, great song...I like this version.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeUx5sdp ... re=related


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I am crazy in love with Babylon Zoo since I was 6...  lol


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

Pearl Jam - Oceans...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

The Dissociatives - Forever and a day


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: Th?strom - Brev till 10:e v?ningen


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Michael Jackson!!

RIP King of Pop!


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

Michael Jackson - They don't care about us
R.I.P.

it's really a huge loss, what seems so, so unreal... I rally can't believe that he's dead. Maybe because he already was more than a human..


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Bright Eyes - "First Day of My Life"


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

*Jens Lekman - Pocketful of Money*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KedEnXVv ... re=related


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Pearl Jam- Unemloyable


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Pearl Jam- Unemployable


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Jens lekman f word


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

My My, Hey Hey (Out of the Blue) - Neil Young


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Oasis does a really great cover of "Hey Hey,My My".


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

Anathema - Angelica


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: Hocico - Stop My Madness [Hocico-Memorias_Atras-Limited_Edition-2CD-2008-D2H]


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

tomorrow comes today - gorillaz


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

iLiKETRAiNS - The Accident [Progress Reform]


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Broken - Lifehouse


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Bobb Trimble - Waves of confusion in puzzled times

http://www.sendspace.com/file/6gx1ld


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Illusions-Cypress Hill, Buddha Monks


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

incubus - Dig


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Ophidian - Black Box


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

really listen to this, reading along with the lyrics, and if you dont cry you have no soul lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Connection - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Juno Reactor - Conga Fury


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Behemoth - Ov Fire And The Void [Evangelion 2009]


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Radiohead - I might be wrong


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Seether-The Gift


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Bjork - all neon like


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Jack Johnson - Gone


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Ozric Tentacles - Mysticum Arabicola


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

John Lennon - Nobody Told Me


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: Alkaline Trio - I Found Away [ Alkaline_Trio-Agony_And_Irony-(Advance)-2008-DV8 ]


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Velvet Underground - Heroin


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ayato said:


> Velvet Underground - Heroin


what a song, and what an album!


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

No Doubt - Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Noah and the Whale - The First Days of Spring.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hard Creation - I Will Have That Power (Stunned Guys Remix)

SO AWESOME! Crank up the base.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Ulrich Schnauss - Shine


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Inzom said:


> Hard Creation - I Will Have That Power (Stunned Guys Remix)
> 
> SO AWESOME! Crank up the base.


Nice! Loving this more though -


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Bong-Ra - SickSickSick






Some of the coolest tunes i?ve heard in a while. If anyone knows where the sample of the womans voice that starts around mid-track is from please tell me. This is masterful musical madness.


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

*RX Queen The Deftones White Pony*


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Symphonies by Dan Black


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Sabotage/Galactica


----------



## curseofconstantsight (Feb 8, 2010)

NP = Corinne Bailey Rae "The Sea"


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

My Body Is A Cage: The Arcade Fire


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Pixies: Where is my mind?

and before that:




Audrey's Dance: Angelo Badalamenti (Twin Peaks soundtrack)

I am having a musical day at work here


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Boregore - Guided Relaxation Dub


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

vegetable man - pink floyd


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

we came as romans - to plant a seed


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i just found this band, and i'd be lying if i said they didn't rock my socks off!!!

lets get it - do not disturb





lets get it - shoot for teams


----------



## Brokowski (May 20, 2010)

Sometimes Motion by Defiance, Ohio


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Eviatar Banai- I've got a chance





 (video clip)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Arcade Fire - Deep Blue*


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

AHHHHH love this song: Shuli Rand- Ayeka


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Intead of going to sleeping after such an hard day I'm listening to songs.

Idan Raichel Project - Mi'Ma'amakim(out of the dephts)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

*Ofra Haza- along the see*





(Since childhood this song touched my heart deeply. It's a shame she died of HIV.)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I write too much lately blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

A song that touches me every time I hear it(and I'm even not religous).
Sorry it's in Hebrew, I dunno, lately I'm back to my roots lol






Eviatar Banai- Dad

*
Translation:

In Hebrew praying text, "Father" often refers to one's God.

(1)

"Father, I want to stand infront of you and believe that you are a good father.
Father, I need to know that you love me just like that, a good father.
Father, I want to know with all my heart that this journey holds a good end, That all that I'm going through along my path will turn weakness into a great stregth

(2)

Father, I want to go back to myself
and find you there with me.
In my essence, I'm pure goodness, father
And in that point, I believe in myself.
My dove amid the rocks and cliffs
let your voice be heared.
Sing me whole new song, new song
to light up my heart and my strings."

*


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh, and of course, another song that I really love and is written a bit at my signature.
The band sings in English, Hebrew, Arabic ,Yemenite, Latin, Gibberish....

_*Orphaned Land- Halo Dies(The wrath of God)*_






*
Lyrics:

"Vaishachet ha'aretz lifney habore, vetimla ha'aretz chamas"

[Translation:]
"The land was corrupt before God,
and the land was filled with violence"

"Father thou art in heaven
Thy kingdom cried hallow lives
The sacred halo dies

You defied and turned your back
Upon our lord of wrath
All faith you lack
You walk (upon) this beaten path"

All man shall fall as Abel fell to Cain
By fire, by storm, by hail & by rain
The Sacred triad, the three that are one
Shall serve the word, thy will shall be done

Hell hath no fury as a God scorned
Unleash his wrath
he will let death be adorned

"I will cleanse the world with fire
Scorched earth forevermore
Purple tongues that burn,
shall climb higher
Seas of flame will crush ashore
Shed the blood of mortal man
The pains of birth are felt again
Reduce to none, thou art unborn
The end of man, human dethroned
All light is gone..."

The rage of lord is ever true
You have been led by the eternal deciever
He is the life taker, and pain giver
(Who) dwells into the depths of darkened fever
There, as always, he lies, waiting - silent forever at the door
The wrath of God that has befell you
The servant of God - Jobe, the faithful believer
He turned into a shadow, all fear and shiver
Eve he drove astray and Adam to believe her
The serpent coils inside its lair
As if picking at an open sore
Forever man's shins shall
survive his earthly demise
Wallow in hateful ways & his life of lies
Eternal redemption they do not want nor seek
Short are their days & feeble
Naught but pleasure they adore...

"Vayar Habore ki raba ra'at ha'adam baaretz vekol yetzer
Machshavot libo rak ra kol hayom,
Vayenachem habore ki asa et ha'adam baaretz,
Veyt'atzev el libo"

[Translation:]
"And God saw that the wickedness of man was great in the land,
and that every imagination of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continualy.
And it repented the lord that he had made man on the land,
and it grieved him at his heart."
*


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Last one! Sorry for putting so much but it's fun! haha

Another song by Orphaned Land that unites the 3 major religons....

_*Orphaned Land - Birth of the Three (The Unification)*_






*Lyrics:

The seventh had seven descendants
The seventh was then divided into three
They were given their first symbols
They bore faces of animals
A Snake, an Eagle & the Lion

The first was known as magic
and he bore an enchanted heart
A Star of David upon his crest
was his eternal mark

The second was strength,
half a moon was he
A triangle he adorned,
a sword for all to see

The third was Lion wisdom
a mind unmatched
Represented by the cross
the white was his essence
A crystal his defense

The three were one, divided at rebirth
Forbidden to unite,
for fear of their strength

The divine order was ignored
the three then became one
Their punishment was swift
they were denied and then cast down
A thousand incarnations passed
the time was now at hand
A prophecy fulfilled so;
he may save this sinful land

As Jobe bore the sins of all men
who walk the land
They must bear the cross
as was their commands
The second unification of the angel Seven
Three human souls, merged,
as in heaven

The lion's roar was heard by all
The magic and the force have heard
the will to prophesize was theirs
The cross shook the hammering of nails

Omen in the darkened skies above
Thunder, lightning and rain did flow
As the united angel rose
Ice steamed and fire rose
And the three were born...

The seventh had seven descendants
The seventh was then divided into three*


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

TAKE IT!!!!!!

For some reason I have been cranking this one up in the car a lot! Just blasting it to and from work... That damn riff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

One Night In Bangkok - the words are a hoot.
This has been making me dance recently. More upbeat and I need upbeat! An old song from a musical called "Chess" -- a typical 1980s dance tune, a classic.

EverDream you have some lovely selections!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Dreamer* said:


> EverDream you have some lovely selections!


Cool, which one of the songs you liked?

Listening to Shlomo Artzi - We Don't Need
and I'm going to sleep....


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

*Right Away, Great Captain *

_Not ready to forgive you._

the minute the ship docked i saw your face, in the window
you stood like a girl i've always known, always want to
and i fell back in love with you again, didn't want to
and i forgot the things i thought that i would say, didn't have to

and to your left and right there stood my son, and my daughter
but smiling back behind you stood the sum, for departure
so here i stand a man without a plan, or a virtue
i can either spend my life out here at sea, or be a murderer

I'm not ready to forgive you
I'm not ready to forget you


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Anggun-Saviour


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

np: Hocico - A Call For Destruction


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Blackfield- End Of The World





*
Don't you forget what I've told you
So many years
We are hopeless and slaves to our fears
We're an accident called human beings

Don't be angry for loving the baby
And say it's unreal
So many lives turned to salt
Like roses who're hiding their thorns

It's the end of the world
The end of the world
It's a prison for dreams and for hopes
And still we believe there is God
It's the end of the world
The end of the world
We're dead but pretend we're alive
Full of ignorance, fools in disguise

In your room doing nothing
But staring at flickering screens
Streets are empty, but still you can hear
Joy of children turning to tears

Disease hides around every corner
Quiet, lay still
Wait for a moment to hear
We forgot what is touch, what to feel

It's the end of the world
The end of the world
It's a prison for dreams and for hopes
And still we believe there is God
It's the end of the world
The end of the world
We're dead but pretend we're alive
Full of ignorance, fools in disguise

Take this pill, it will make you feel dizzy
And then give you wings
Soon, boy, you'll fall into sleep
Without nightmares, without any fears

If you wake up in hell or in heaven
Tell the angels we're here
Waiting below for a dream
Here in the garden of sin

It's the end of the world
The end of the world
It's a prison for dreams and for hopes
And still we believe there is God
It's the end of the world
The end of the world
We're dead but pretend we're alive
Full of ignorance, fools in disguise*


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Blackfield- Hello

It's their most known song!


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybeshewill

and

Goonies Never Say Die


----------



## SherryGee (Dec 2, 2010)

Everytime I think of you by Status Quo


----------



## skylines (Feb 4, 2011)

The Mixed Tape by Jack's Mannequin.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

squarepusher - rebus


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

simple man

Simple man - Lynard Skynard


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

DEAD MAN'S BONES


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Heard It Through The Grapevine (Dubstep Remix)


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## anusreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

Im listening to something you've never heard of, its to underground for you.


----------



## Alice (Jan 24, 2011)

The new Evanescence song "What you want"... cba to find it on youtube!


----------



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

Meg & dia _ Monster

My link

His little whispers, Love Me. Love Me.
That's all I ask for, Love Me. Love Me.
He battered his tiny fists to feel something. 
Wondered what it's like to touch and feel something.

Monster.
How should I feel?
Creatures lie here.
Looking through the window...

That night he caged her
Bruised and broke her.
He struggled closer.
Then he stole her.
voilet wrists and then her ankles
Silent Pain
Then he slowly saw their nightmares 
Were his dreams.

Monster.
How should I feel?
Creatures lie here
Looking through the windows

I will
Hear their voices.
I'm a glass child.
I am Hannah's regrets.

Monster.
How should I feel?
Turn the sheets down.
Murder ears with pillow lace.

There's bath tubs
Full of glow flies.
Bathe in kerosene
Their words tattoed in his veins, yeah.


----------



## nalata (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ytcracker - warez loder, youtube...


----------



## steveburns (Oct 10, 2011)

Legendary-- Lou barlow

The best break up song there is


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

This one keeping me going...

My link


----------



## Matt.H (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm listening to Take Me Over by Cut Copy Album:Zonoscope


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't Look Back in Anger - Oasis - (What's the Story) Morning Glory


----------



## Kyle_ (Jul 2, 2012)

Flo rida - whistle


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

> * LYRICS:
> 
> All our times have come,
> Here but now they're gone.
> ...





> *Meaning of this song (Might mess with your DP/DR)*
> 
> All good things, or moments in life have either happened or passed us by, all chances and moments were here at one time, but they eventually go away, and never come back. Seasons change year in and year out, just like people change. Seasons experience death, leaves die, trees die, plants die, animals die, but they feel no fear for the fate that every change in the season holds. The same goes for the wind, sun, and rain. The Wind eventually stops blowing, the sun eventually stops shining, and the rain eventually stops falling. Once your own personal season, or wind, sun, or rain changes, or ends, you will not always be alone. You don't need to be afraid, because the one person that has always been there for you in times of need will remain there for you in the very end. You will be able to wait for that person to take your hand, and walk with you into whatever your life after death may bring. Everybody will eventually pass on, and leave loved ones behind, only to be reunited again in a better place. There is nothing to be afraid of, and when your partner joins you in the afterlife, you two can fly away, to whatever place you always dreamed of going. Ultimately, in the end, the love of your life will always be there with you, in life, death, spirit, and soul.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

incubus drive


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Older Brother - Pepper Rabbit


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

White Days - The Lighthouse and the Whaler






I am jealous of that xylophone, he is so gentle lol. Whew


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Ben Howard - Everything


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Alt-J - Breezeblocks


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Awful but good at the same time


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

i see no trance/uplifting/techno, that weird....






//www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/-cGJsdmzQmM






//www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/JrfPZVvkoLA






//www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/ITzHdTDer7I


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

My all-time favorite song, "Moment of Truth" by Gang Starr. I don't bump this a lot because I don't wanna overplay it, but it's Christmas so why not?


----------



## Celestia (Oct 28, 2013)

"Golden" - Fall Out Boy - "Infinity On High" - 




It's a really lovely song and the lyrics are pretty meaningful.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Translated lyrics.. always seem a lot worse.

Antoinette who has the ball? Turn around and you will see. Antoinette, who has the ball? If you can't catch, you're as good as dead.
High trees catch the wind, and take it with them in a box, so small. But it's the smalls things in life, make the small live in me; a big feeling but given small.

Let me put everything on the table, and say "I am happy". Well yeah, so to speak. It depends on what you like. I waste some days, drop baggage, sometimes I don't feel like carrying those suitcases.

I let go, let it dissolve, become invisible. And give the outside air some space back. So, now I'm on my bike as if it's nothing, but nothing can let nothing instigate the deeds by itself, right? Can you picture it? You don't see, you hear me. Your intuition confuses you. You know that I am here, but the only thing I think is "Let me have an accident, a small one, so that I must stay calm." Do you understand?

High trees catch wind, but the wind blows along, as long as you know, as you know, where you want to go. And if you don't find your way, make your middle finger wet, and the wind, believe me, will tell you where you want to go.

They say "Be practical in nature" "Oh, so it's about deeds?" Even though that's hardly convincing. Try to turn the question, another perspective; what does that say about me? A lot, but also nothing. Think it's weird how I talk? You don't have to listen; I'm an emotional rollercoaster that's why I express myself. Sorry, no, fuck it, I should stop with that, if I was lead by my heart, the logic would beat.

I stuffed myself, full with knowledge and new impulses, ate more than I needed, my ego was greedy. Nauseous of what's too much in me, a lot of those attention-seeking women now walk screaming by me.

Weird realization; I see you in the same vague situation, but why am I here? I am you, right? I overestimated myself as well, you thought higher of me, believed in my power. Back in my roll; doctor doctor! No, not me. A lazy quack without prescriptions. Our desperation had told you in scents and colours, that I as guide never disappointed anyone. Well, now I have.

It's pitch dark, choke dark in the palms, in the pitch choke dark in the palms of your hands. Close your eyes, and you're happy. Gone with the wind that catches the trees, or were it the trees that caught the wind? 8, 9, 10, who isn't gone has been seen. But who here is what? And who got stuck where? If you can't catch, you are dead.

It doesn't matter that I park my status in the garage for a while. Step down from my pedestal, am not appreciated. I am not: a scholar, nice, cute, friendly, easy-going, yet still socially proficient. No, I, am, Mr. Invisible. Firm as hard matte glass, I hold my heart fast. And know what I see; always those moving energy particles that tickle me because they would prefer to play. Without you, I would be somewhere, but thankfully I can stray, in that box; along with the wind caught by the tree. The promise I was made I now redeem.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

"I speak to the detached and unrealistic, that were born normal but turned socially autistic"


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

[Vocaloid - Megurine Luka] - [En-counteRED] - [Scapegoat]


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

To make you HAPPY, and if you are a critter lover.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Little Bird -- Annie Lennox -- Rehearsal and Live Performance Intercut. Love her.

Little Bird






I look up to the little bird

That glides across the sky

He sings the clearest melody

It makes me want to cry

It makes me want to sit right down

and cry cry cry

I walk along the city streets

So dark with rage and fear

And I...

I wish that I could be that bird

And fly away from here

I wish I had the wings to fly away from here

But my my I feel so low

My my where do I go ?

My my what do I know ?

My my we reap what we sow

They always said that you knew best

But this little bird's fallen out of that nest now

I've got a feeling that it might have been blessed

So I've just got to put these wings to test

For I am just a troubled soul

Who's weighted...

Weighted to the ground

Give me the strength to carry on

Till I can lay this burden down

Give me the strength to lay this burden down down down yeah

Give me the strength to lay it down

But my my I feel so low

My my where do I go ?

My my what do I know ?

My my we reap what we sow

They always said that you knew best

But this little bird's fallen out of that nest now

I've got a feeling that it might have been blessed

So I've just got to put these wings to test


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

"Takin' It To The Streets" - The Doobie Brothers

You don't know me but I'm your brother
I was raised here in this living hell
You don't know my kind in your world
Fairly soon the time will tell
You, telling me the things you're gonna do for me
I ain't blind and I don't like what I think I see
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets

Take this message to my brother
You will find him everywhere
Wherever people live together
Tied in poverty's despair
You, telling me the things you're gonna do for me
I ain't blind and I don't like what I think I see

Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

SEAL and Michael Bolton -- When A Man Loves a Woman/It's a Man's Word


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Barbra Streisand --Somewhere -- From West Side Story
Give it a chance. I wanted to be Barbra when I was a little girl.

She's got some pipes ...





Barbra Streisand - Somewhere

There's a place for us,
Somewhere a place for us.
Peace and quiet and open air
Wait for us
Somewhere.

There's a time for us,
Some day a time for us,
Time together with time spare,
Time to learn, time to care,
Some day!

Somewhere.
We'll find a new way of living,
We'll find a way of forgiving
Somewhere . . .

There's a place for us,
A time and place for us.
Hold my hand and we're halfway there.
Hold my hand and I'll take you there
Somehow,
Some day,
Somewhere!


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Annie Lennox Cover of Procol Harum, "A Whiter Shade of Pale"

We skipped the light Fandango
Turned cartwheels 'cross the floor
I was feeling kind of seasick
But the crowd called out for more
The room was humming harder
As the ceiling flew away
When we called out for another drink
The waiter brought a tray

And so it was that later
As the Miller told his tale
That her face, at first just ghostly
Turned a whiter shade of pale

She said there is no reason
And the truth is plain to see
But I wandered through my playing cards
And would not let her be
One of sixteen vestal virgins
Who were leaving for the coast
And although my eyes were open
They might just as well've been closed

And so it was that later
As the Miller told his tale
That her face, at first just ghostly
Turned a whiter shade of pale


----------



## deckeromega12345 (Feb 23, 2014)

JoshThornton said:


> I'm usually a metalhead. But this song makes you feel.


I love this song! It's such a sad story.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

*Mishka - Above the Bones*





*Buckethead - The Miracle of Surrender*

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAP5mDL-ZI4&index=4&list=PLEE02C8464E640965


----------



## rainbowbutts (Jun 25, 2014)

i was listening to At Sundown by Walter Donaldson but then my playlist changed to Jack Pettis and his Pets - Bugle Call Blues and then while i was trying to figure out how to post a video it changed to Ray Miller & His Orch. - That's A Plenty and when i finally figured it out i was listening to this

[tube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mbz-rT5gsA&index=27&list=PL6DB2D90F588F7F2F[/tube]


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm totally in love with their Music style.






Grey Daze - Saturation

Grey Daze - Drag

Grey Daze - She Shines


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Spencer Davis Group - When Steve Winwood was 15 years old!
Gimme Some Lovin'

He's on keyboards


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Baker Street
Gerry Rafferty

Winding your way down on Baker Street
Light in your head and dead on your feet
Well, another crazy day
You'll drink the night away
And forget about everything
This city desert makes you feel so cold
It's got so many people, but it's got no soul
And it's taken you so long
To find out you were wrong
When you thought it held everything

You used to think that it was so easy
You used to say that it was so easy
But you're trying, you're trying now
Another year and then you'd be happy
Just one more year and then you'd be happy
But you're crying, you're crying now

Way down the street there's a light in his place
He opens the door, he's got that look on his face
And he asks you where you've been
You tell him who you've seen
And you talk about anything
He's got this dream about buying some land
He's gonna give up the booze and the one-night stands
And then he'll settle down
In some quiet little town
And forget about everything

But you know he'll always keep moving
You know he's never gonna stop moving
'Cause he's rolling, he's the rolling stone
And when you wake up, it's a new morning
The sun is shining, it's a new morning
And you're going, you're going home


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Bryan Adams - I'm Ready To Love You

(always makes me cry)


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

Gumi - Lilium

Megurine Luka - Lilium

Namine Ritsu (Strong) - Lilium


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Lower Definition - Kobe Grip.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## GlassOnion (May 6, 2015)

Where is my mind? The Pixies


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

BTS - 잡아줘 (Hold Me Tight)


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

Hands down the best trance track of this year.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Alice in Chains - Jar of Flies (EP)


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

Listening to my own shit xD

https://futurebandit.bandcamp.com/album/-

Works best with this video, somewhere in the middle, on mute.


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## eyeholes (Nov 24, 2015)

good track from my favorite band's newest album, check the rest of the album out if ya dig it or their discography even.

tv on the radio - trouble


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

enormous penis - Da Vinci's Notebook

This song is pretty hilarious and good for a laugh


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## trallaren (Jan 19, 2016)

So, anyone else come across the album Solipsism by composer Joep Beving? Really nice if you like classical (and modern) piano-music  (and i guess the album name is quite meaningful for people on this forum too).

This is my favorite composition from this album:


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

I fell in love with the entire album as soon as you posted that! Thank you for giving me something new to listen to. ^_^ Here's my favourite track:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

One of my favorite songs


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Axiom (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Sky (Jun 24, 2013)

artist: Clean Bandit - song: Rockabye


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)




----------

